# FET Nov/Dec?



## patbaz

Hi everyone, I have jumped on the rollercoaster again and I started my suprefract injections last night. If all goes to plan I am aiming for transfer on or around 26th Nov. Anyone else in a similar boat?



                                                        ET                  OTD.            RESULT

Patbaz.                                          08/12.                21/12.          

MrsB.                                              Nov.                                    

Leafy71.                                                                  08/11.        

Skye11.                                          15/12.                                  

Hoochie.                                        26/11.                                  

Julez10.                                          13/11.                24/11.              

Pany                                              Dec.                                        

Foxglove.                                        18/11.                                

Ssltw                                              11/12.                                  

Rosie Jane                                                                                  

Ostara                                            02/12.                                  

TwinkleEggy                                    20/11.                                  

Laura2009                                      11/11.                                  

Danceintherain                                17/11                                    

Lisamarie                                        05/12                                  

Betsy SW                                        23/11.                                  

Joolz2309.                                      21/11.                                

Babymeerkat.                                  04/12.              15/12.


----------



## ssltw

I'm starting injections next Thursday, and transfer is planned for 11th Dec. I'll be a couple of weeks behind you!


----------



## Rosie Jane

Hi, My baseline scan is on Tuesday and still have AF so cutting it a bit fine! Haven't been given any dates yet but I'm hoping for a transfer date end of November. Will find out more on Tuesday though


----------



## patbaz

Hi Rosie looks like we should be around the same time then  my baseline scan is on the 13th and I started my suprefract injections on thurs. At the minute I feel wiped out. 
About still having bleed my clinic says that is comety normal and they will still do a baseline scan on the same day. Try not to worry x


----------



## Rosie Jane

Thanks patbaz I was a little worried that AF might delay the scan a couple of days but you've put my mind at rest. It's so heavy and painful! At least it's the weekend so I can lie down when I need to. I'm same as you with the injections, I'm exhausted and very irritable all the time. And the headaches! But they've tapered off since AF arrived. What a roller coaster this is x


----------



## patbaz

No worries Rosie. Very tx brings its own worries huni. I've been through this a couple of times so if you have any questions no matter how small ask. If I don't know the answer there is always someone else who does. That's what's great about this site. Everyone is so supportive x


----------



## Rosie Jane

Thanks that means a lot, not sure where my head would be if I hadn't discovered this forum. Fingers and toes crossed for you this time too x


----------



## Ostara

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I started my FET cycle on Thursday. I'm on day 3 of norethisterone and day 2 of buserilin. Transfer should be around 2nd of December, assuming my lining gets thick enough - I had lining issues during our fresh cycle.


----------



## patbaz

Welcome Ostara looks like you and I have very similar dates  I am on suprefract and have baseline scan booked for the 13th and I need to have a bleed before then. I expect to have one next week. Then if everything goes to plan I should be having et on 29th Nov. 

Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Hey all Nov/Dec cyclist,

My ET is 20th Nov; baseline scan is Monday 3rd Nov, I'm on day 6 of Buserelin; got meds late.


----------



## patbaz

Best of luck twinkle


----------



## Rosie Jane

Hi everyone, and thanks patbaz for starting this thread, it will bring a lot of support over the next few weeks. Fingers crossed for everyone! Hope you're all having a nice relaxing Sunday x


----------



## lisamarie1

Hi ladies

Can I join you? I'm trying for an unmedicated FET as the buserelin gave me loads of cysts on my first ivf cycle. I'm having the endo scratch next Monday and hoping to transfer in the first week of December.

As theres no drugs to take this time round, its all feeling a little unreal at the moment. I'll be having my first scan around day 10 of my next cycle, I'm sure reality will start kicking in then. And, I can't help but worry about my one little embie, I just hope it survives the thaw.

Good luck all over the next few weeks.

Lisa x


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi there,
Can I join?

I've started Norethistrone this past weekend....endo scratch on Thursday and Suprefast nose-spray this coming weekend. I think my transfer will be in exactly 1 month....first week of Dec! 

Really stressed and anxious. Afraid of a BFN or worse...another miscarriage. 

Hope to share this brief but stressful journey with you.

Pani x


----------



## patbaz

Pani Lisamarie & Rosie Jane welcome to the thread 

I am on day 5 of burselin jabs and I hate injecting myself. 

I think that everyone who does FET is afraid that their snowbabies won't make the defrost but I have it on good authority that those who do are the strongest of embies and your body is more accommodating as you haven't been on the same amount of drugs. A lot of clinics are now only doing FET so we are ahead of the game here ladies 

I am sending you all lots of Babydust xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Patbaz,

What you say about FET success is certainly true at my clinic.
In my age group, pregnancy rates less than 60% with fresh and 65% with frozen. 
How many are you planning to transfer? I'm two without a doubt. Especially since we transferred two last time and only one took.

I'm happy I won't have any jabs except when starting clexane. I will also take Neupogen this time because of immunes...

Hi to everyone else. X


----------



## ssltw

Glad to see there are others who will be aiming for ET in December. I'm due to start buserelin injections on Thursday, it's now been six weeks since the EC and freeze all so I'm definitely feeling ready to get started again! 
We're aiming for transfer on 11th December if all goes to plan. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Laura2009

Hi ladies, I'm new to this thread. I had IVF in September but had a freeze all as I had mild symptons of OHSS. Im doing a natural FET (1st one). Had a scan this morning day 9 and I have 1 follicle already measuring  19. Hoping to have 1 embryo put back Tuesday next week. Hoping that they will grow to day 5 keeping fingers crossed.
I see that most people have 2 put back but twins terrify me (even tho I am a twin!). Good luck to all you ladies 😊


----------



## danceintherain

Hi there

I'd like to jump in too if that's ok. This is my 5th go, but my first medicated FET. My progynova dose seems to be sending me round the bend emotionally! Has this happened to anyone else?

Had my first scan on Monday (day 12) and lining was just 5.5mm, which was a bit disappointing as was thicker on my natural cycles. Hoping it will thicken up a bit over the next few days! I'm just transferring one blast.

Good luck for your transfer next Tuesday laura2009, and best of luck to everyone else too!


----------



## ssltw

Laura2009 - sounds like you're in the same boat as me, I also had IVF in September but had to freeze all due to OHSS. Disappointing at the time but in retrospect it was for the best, I was too ill to risk my precious little embies! We will only be putting one back too. 
Best of luck for next week!


----------



## patbaz

Welcome to all the new ladies. I too had OHSS with my first tx it's not nice at all!!!

Pani I only have 2 snow babies waiting for me so I'm going to use them both. They are both at blastocyst stage, they are not as good as the last 2 I had put back but I am hoping that the fact that I am not on as many drugs this time will mean they will flourish when they come back to the mothership lol

Danceintherain this is my 6th tx and I found the progynova drove me around the bend. My poor DH  I haven't started progynova yet and I don't start them until next week and I am really not looking forward to it. 

Just in form work and I have the worst headache so gonna get myself a nice hot drink. 

Take care everyone x


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi new ladies

danceintherain - good luck next week!

I never had any side effects from ivf drugs. except headache from DR drugs....

Patbaz, yes, you are right that you're ovaries being in a 'normal' state will have a positive effect. i hope these two will be the ones for you!

I'm starting to get excited about this cycle now that I have you ladies to share with. it's been a weird build up with all the immune tx from Sep upto now....

Pani x


----------



## patbaz

Pani I am still too frightened to get excited at the minute but I hope I do closer to the time.


----------



## pookiepoo

Patbaz, don't get me wrong. I'm petrified. But at least I know you girls are going through same thing as me. I'm not sure what scares me most. Bfn or another MC?

Ps, this is still me. Just changed the spelling. 
X


----------



## patbaz

Yeah I hear you about BFN v MC not sure I could cope with another MC in summer I was sure that a bfn would've been easier


----------



## pookiepoo

If I get a BFN, I will think, 'bad luck' let's try again as quickly as we can. If I get a mc, I will be devastated as I have spent months and loads of money on immune tx to avoid a mc.....I think I will just change route and go down another route!

ahh...don't want to think about this......

x


----------



## patbaz

It's a tough one to call huni but you've got to do what's right for you!!


----------



## pookiepoo

I hope I won't get there.

Are you doing an endo scratch? What are you doing different this time vs. your other cycles to avoid miscarry?


----------



## patbaz

Pant I was told that I should t do anything differently! To be honest I don't believe that this is my time but I am praying it is. I am only doing FET because I have 2 little frosties waiting. I am saving like mad to do another fresh cycle with GCRM. I am petrified of getting pregnant and not staying pregnant! However I am staying positive!


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,  

I'm about to start FET#2 on Sat with a prostap injection! How I hated the headaches it caused last time! Feel more relaxed this time round although trying hard not to let too much hope in. 

It's gonna be hard doing this over the festive season. ET (if like my last FET) will be the week before Christmas.   Not telling my family this time, so any tips for surviving the festive season without drinking & going unnoticed by my family are most welcome! 

Skye


----------



## patbaz

Skye the last time I had fet over the xmas period I told my family that I had such a sickener after the staff function that I couldn't look at alcohol and that even the thought of it was making my tummy churn and they accepted that and just poked fun at me 😉


----------



## skye11

Thanks *Patbaz*. I'd made out to my family that I would probably do tx again next year, which was partly true but then clinic said that they could get us going again before Christmas. Just haven't told family that news. I felt so much pressure last time and it only added me to feeling like a failure so I need to cover this up as best I can! How's your tx going?


----------



## pookiepoo

Skye,
I feel exactly the same as you. I wanted to hide from my family this cycle as I also was scared to be perceived as a failure if it didn't work. Last night I had to tell them. My grandmother is very ill and my mum is left all alone taking care of her. I wanted to tell my mum why I can't got an help her. And also,I'm wanted to prepare them and myself that if bad news about my grandmother would come, they would spare me....at least during the 2ww. Can't believe Im saying this, but I don't know if I can take bad news when waiting....I pray to got she gets better and  goes on to see my baby.

My ET is probably first week of dec. 

Patbaz, can we do one of those date trackers on the first page?mnot that I knwi how! But would be nice.
X


----------



## julez10

I just had my scan this morning to check my womb lining and it is 9.5mm and triple lined. I should get a call tomorrow to let me know the date for transfer, but it is expected to be next Thursday or Friday. Feeling positive...now we just have to get though the thaw.
Any ideas what I can do these last few days to improve things!?


----------



## pookiepoo

Good luck Julez. 
you've succeeded once and will do so again I'm sure


----------



## patbaz

Skye and Pany we have to be and stay positive. Anyone who has gone through this journey is incredibly strong and brave. Don't let the negativity pull you down. You are strong women and no matter what life throws at you you will deal with it. PMA     

Julez it sounds to me like everything is going well for you.  The only thing I was told about improving lining was to add some Brazil nuts to my diet. As for the date tracker thing give me your dates and I will see what I can do. I've never done it before but I sure we could manage something!


----------



## patbaz

Ladies I figured out a way to put our dates up I just modified my post. Let me know your dates so I can put them up x


----------



## pookiepoo

I lost my grandmother yesterday. I am so sad I can't go because of treatment. My mum says I should try even harder to succeed because my Nannys last wish as for me to have a baby. I am so sad. Trying to be strong... I hate that treatment is even stopping me to travel for my Nannys funeral. Infertility is the worse curse of all. 

Patbaz, thanks for setting up the dates. I'll know it in a couple of weeks. But think it willbe on or around the 5th


----------



## patbaz

Pany I know that there are no words, and sorry doesn't seem to be enough. We are all here for you whenever you need us. Heaven has gained another angel and you another guardian x


----------



## foxglove

Hi ladies may I join you please? I am due to have et on 18th nov. Had scan last night and all looking good. Scan again next Thursday and then hopefully et following week x


----------



## julez10

I got my call today to say that my transfer will be on Thursday. It is a five day embie, so when will test day be do you think?


----------



## foxglove

9 days later surely? I tested last time at 9dp5day transfer so would assume it's the same for a frozen cycle! Exciting!! X


----------



## Hoochie

Hi ladies can I join? I'm due transfer of 2 embies on 26 nov after failed fresh earlier in year. I too feel the Progynova is making me a little crazy so glad someone else thought so too! Fingers crossed we all get an early Xmas present x


----------



## skye11

Had my prostap this morning so officially back on the rollercoaster. ET should be week starting 15th Dec at some point! Imagine 2ww over Christmas!


----------



## Leafy71

I did frozen transfer of 2day old frosties on 24th Oct, they managed to "loose" one of my 2 miracles during the process... that's a whole other post I could start I'm sure !
Clinic said test day 14 after transfer, I did one day 12 as I was spotting and another today to confirm the BFN  

I wish you all the best of luck and wonderful news for the New Year xx


----------



## VikColes

Hello ladies.  Hope I can join you. I am having ET on Friday 14 th. This is my first FET following two fresh cycles in 2009. I am hoping to produce a sibling for my dd 
Prognova making me very sick and I have no energy but compared to last time this feels so much easier x


----------



## MrsB💜

Hi ladies, can I join you please? I am in the middle of a full rather than short GEEP cycle and have been on buserelin for the past 2 weeks, and am expecting transfer to be late November. We have 4 frozen snow babies (2 day 5 and 2 day 6) from our 4th round of IVF in September, all frozen to severe OHSS.

This is our first frozen cycle so it's quite new to us, but it would be lovely to share the journey with you all. I just hope we all get the most amazing Christmas present possible. 

Leafy71 am so sorry, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Sorry to hear your sad news Pany, hope you get some special heaven stardust last wish.


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies

How is everyone doing this evening?

*Pany* thinking of you huni

*Leafy* I am so sorry about your BFN huni  

*TwinkleEggy* I wish you lots of baby dust  

*VikColes* welcome FET is definitely easier on our bodies than fresh cycle but the emotional trauma is still the same but there are plenty of us in the same boat, to help 

*Skye11* welcome back on the rollercoaster sweetie. Wishing you lots of luck x

*Hoochie* welcome to the gang. I hope we all get the Xmas gift we want x

Welcome foxglove sending you   For your tx

*Julez* my clinic make you wait 18 days after transfer to test so if your embies are day 5 that would mean you test 2 weeks on Wednesday. FET are known for taking a little longer to implant and develop so testing too early can give you a false positive sweetie. But go with whatever your clinic tells you.

*AFM* still no sign of AF  she never shows when you want her to. I had a very emotional day yesterday I had an appointment at recurrent mc clinic and I was very emotional afterwards. But it's good to know that I am getting somewhere regarding tests etc. gonna try and update front page now ladies let me know any dates you want added.

Pat 
Xx


----------



## foxglove

Hi sorry no personals but I am reading and keeping fingers crossed for everyone. The days seem to be flying and I am to up to 4 lots of progynova tomorrow. Am hoping that I won't get any side effects as been lucky so far. Not looking forward to the cyclogest though! X


----------



## patbaz

Foxglove stay positive huni and I'm sure the affects won't be too bad x


----------



## tattybear

Hi, i hope its ok to pop on and ask a quick question. Im on the first week on elleste solo, taking 6mg a day (3 x 2mg tablets) and the nurse told me to take all 3 tablets at night when i do my injection of suprecur so i dont forget. The elleste solo is making me feel vety sick at night. Im sure when ive taken it on other FETs i used to take 1 x 2mg in a morning and 2 x 2mg at night, to break them up for my stomach to not take the hit all at once! What does everyone else do?

Good luch to everyone on this cycle! X


----------



## patbaz

Hi Tattybear 

On my last FET my nurse said it was best to do tablets together that way I wouldn't forget but if they were making me feel queasy I should split them up. Always check with your clinic though. Good luck sweetie x

Pat
xx


----------



## Hoochie

Sorry to hear your news Leafy I know how hard it is    X


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Hi Pat,

Thanks for updating the front page , it looks great... Angel dust for you too.

The meds have been ok for me so far, I have second scan tomorrow .


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi 
Thanks for your kind thoughts. Me and my sister had a memorial at my place today. Felt good to do something. 

Hope you are all well.


----------



## patbaz

What a lovely thing to do Pany. I hope you're ok x


----------



## ssltw

Thanks for adding me to the front page! Just had a lovely weekend away with my DW, felt really nice to get away and not focus so much on treatment. Had to do my buserelin injection in a service station car park on the way home, lovely!


----------



## ClaraIVF

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me popping on I have been following this thread for a while and wishing all you ladies good luck!! I'm currently midway through my first FET and just got home from my third scan unfortunately my linning is too thin at 6.7mm and were on the verge of cancelling if my linning will not thicken I'm just wondering if anyone has any tips on thickening my linning fast and before it's too late I'm so worried and upset!


----------



## patbaz

Clara Brazil nuts are supposed to help with the lining as is milk. I have always had problems with lining for fet in the past. Try those and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Clara,
Dr G recommends Neupogen wash....some other doctors recommend viagra......not sure where you are based ....but thought I'd inform you


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me,joining you? 

I am on my 2nd DFET, I am now on day 11 of buserelin I have my scan booked for this Friday, but I only started bleeding yesterday! It is extremely heavy I am doubled up in pain with cramps and I am flooding...I'm not sure if this is normal, my other cycles were all different....sorry for the ramble I just don't know what to think. 
Not sure of transfer dates. 
I hope you are all well at whatever stage you may be   xx


----------



## pookiepoo

babymeerkat, this is my first time FET, so not sure if it's normal you're bleeding. best this is to call your clinic.
Hope it sorts out and you can go ahead.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Pany, oh no it's not that I'm bleeding it's how much. xx I have called my nurse, she has said its ok, but if i feel it's getting worse then to go in and see them. Xx thank you though xx


----------



## Rosie Jane

Hi BabyMeerkat, I had a late bleed on buserelin, af arrived with a vengeance on the Friday and my scan was early last Tuesday morning, so the same amount of days as you really, and my suppressed scan showed a thin lining. I was still bleeding a little but the specialist wasn't concerned -they mainly want to see a thin lining, and if af is heavy, as horrible as it is, it hopefully means you'll be shedding your old lining and you will be on track for the next step. Buserelin is designed to block and control normal hormones, so it does play havoc with our systems -side affects can be completely different each time, I'm told


----------



## patbaz

Baby meerkat as Rosie said it's good on FET to have a heavy bleed. It means that your lining has shed properly and the your body is preparing to grow a healthy new lining. The burselin can also affect your lining making it thicker therefore when you have the bleed before you start in progynova it will be heavier at times.


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Hi BabyMeerkat, Hope  all the bleeding means you grow a nice thick lining.

Clara,  hope you don't  have to cancel ET and can get the  meds to thicken the lining in time.

I had my second scan today lining 8.5mm , clinic Said increase progynova to 8mg.

Third scan is this Friday


----------



## ClaraIVF

Thanks for the tip patbaz I have heard of Brazil nuts so I got myself some of them and just got a load of organic milk aswell, thanks pany for that tip also, have never heard of neupogen wash before but i will certainly look into it, what is it exactly?? Unbelievably the nurse phoned me this afternoon to say we will still go ahead with transfer and hopefully by Saturday it would of thickened up even more! I'm extremely happy now but also worried what would happen if the linning was still too thin by then?? Do they still check when you go for ET? Have anyone experienced this or am I just worrying over nothing now??


----------



## pookiepoo

Clara, are they going to scan you between now and Saturday?
They normally thaw the embryo on the day or night before, pending on stage, so you'd want thumbs up before they do that. 

Neupogen is this new wonder drug used by penny in serum, dr gorgy and others....it's supposed to increased white blood cells and aid implantation and thin lining....it will be my first time using it this cycle so can't say if good or bad...google it or look up in agates FAQ section.


----------



## ClaraIVF

Hi Pany, no they are not going to scan me anymore I'm going straight to ET on Saturday, so all that worrying from the nurse and we are going ahead regardless do you think that's wise?? Well you will have to let me know how your cycle goes with Nuepogan hope it works for you! I suppose we would try anything if it helps!!  xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Clara,
Ive never had lining issue but using neupogen to help implantation and reduce MC...

I hope you will have good lining on Saturday.


----------



## patbaz

Clara as far as I know as long as your lining is more than 9mm you are good to go. What they really look for is that triple layer in your lining. Good luck for et huni x

AFM af has finally shown but very light so going to go for scan in the morning and keeping fingers crossed it's ok to go ahead


----------



## tattybear

Hi ladies. After 1 week on 6mg elleste solo and 1 week on 8mg elleste solo (injecting bureslin/suprecure from day 21 and still injecting) at what point is embryo transfer? Thanks


----------



## patbaz

Tattybear I think I read somewhere that you take the tablets from 16-21 days. It all depends on your lining scans.


----------



## MrsB💜

Hi ladies,
I'm intrigued by your lining scans, I've never had any issue with my lining but I'm just having the 1 scan before I start my pessaries which will be 5 days before transfer, has anyone else just had the 1 scan? Fingers crossed for everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

MrsB on my NHS cycle I was only to have one scan but when they scanned me they realised that my lining wasn't thick enough for et so I ended up having 3/4 scans before eventual et. 

This is my first et at a different clinic and they do at least 3 scans before et on every patient. All clinics follow different protocol. 

I wish you all the best in your tx


----------



## MrsB💜

Thanks patbaz,it's interesting that different clinics operate so differently, I am very lucky to be at a clinic we feel very comfortable at with a consultant we trust implicitly, but if not it can be very confusing!


----------



## patbaz

I think it's important to go with someone you trusr


----------



## foxglove

Mrs b I had a scan last week once my period had finished and having another today to check lining. If all ok today I should be starting the cyclgoest tonight and then et on Wednesday. I am never 'normal' so I won't get too excited! I think every clinic does their own thing as do every consultant so I wouldn't worry x


----------



## julez10

I have just had some acupuncture and am now off to the clinic for the transfer. No call to say the embryos haven't thawed properly, so fingers crossed we have a good one! Send positive vibes please ladies.


----------



## patbaz

Julez good luck


----------



## pookiepoo

Good luck Julez

foxglove - not far to Wednesday!

MrsB - in general (and unfortunately) NHS clinics are not as through with the scans and blood tests as the private clinics are. Waste of taxpayers money and heartache for those who don't succeed. I hope you're successful.

AFM - sniffing and waiting for AF.


----------



## patbaz

Pany when is your AF due huni?? I had to inject this time rather than sniff which I prefer as I used to get headaches with every sniff


----------



## lisamarie1

Hello ladies, just checking back in after a few days absence. Haven't had a chance to read everyone's posts yet but will try to later.

Good luck Julez, sending lots of positive vibes your way.

Well, it's day one of my natural cycle, have to go in on day 9 for a scan and blood test and then we are hoping to transfer on 5th December, Pat could you add me to the front page, please?

Sending best wishes to everyone
Lisa x


----------



## danceintherain

Julez - hope your transfer went smoothly. I'm trying acupuncture this time too, going to go the day after transfer I think. I'm hoping it might help with implantation. 

I had some lining issues this time round too - never had this before. Lining finally reached 8mm on day 20 of my cycle so I finally have a transfer date, which will be next Tuesday. My clinic said that if lining is 7mm or above then that's fine for transfer. It seems that different clinics have different yardsticks.

On previous cycles I've had the scratch, and wonder if this helped lining thickness.  My consultant said that I wasn't allowed it this time, so hopefully I'll be OK without.


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Danceintherain,

The verdict is still out there on how important the size of lining is as another important factor is its receptivity to pregnancy. This is reviewed closely by immune doctors....I think 7mm is not bad. Think some clinics talk about 8mm...

Not sure why your consultant didn't want to do scratch for you. It's relatively cheap and easy....

When is your transfer?


----------



## MrsB💜

Hope the transfer has gone well Julez! Foxglove, not long now!

I think I'm very lucky to have  a consultant at a private clinic that we have a great relationship with, trust is so important.

Hope the acupuncture helps daniceintherain, if it's relaxing then that's a good thing I think.

Thinking of all you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## lisamarie1

I've been having acupuncture too for the first time ever, not sure if it's going to help but it certainly calms me down and makes me feel very chilled out. I'm hoping to have a session on transfer day too.

Thanks for all the information about the size of the lining, I had no clue as to how thick it should be so really useful to know.

Any other ideas to improve the lining apart from brazil nuts? Can't stomach them, although someone gave me some chocolate covered ones the other day, perhaps I'll give them a try!


----------



## Hoochie

Hi Julez hope all shone well today. I've my scan for lining on Monday so fingers crossed all ok as I've booked my flights for 25 nov!   Must buy some Brazil nuts although I don't like either   
Positive thoughts to all x


----------



## patbaz

Dancinintherain I've always had lining issues with FET. It happens because our bodies aren't producing follicles so therefore it is harder for our lining to thicken. 

Lisamaire. I have added you to the front page sweetie. 

No news from me still no heavy bleed but went to reflexology and reflexologist tried to stimulate my womb contractions so hope to see a proper bleed by the weekend. I feel a bit in limbo at the minute, wishing my life away again. 

Baby dust to everyone. 

Love,
Pat
xx


----------



## julez10

All went well today and I didn't feel any pain during transfer. My first embryo thawed well and I was told it was back to where it was before freezing, so that is good news. My test day is Nov 24, a Monday, so I expect I will test on the Sunday! Going to be a long wait I think!


----------



## patbaz

Good luck for your 2ww julez I always find it to be the most difficult part. Do you think you might test early??


----------



## julez10

I'd like to say no, but I am sure I won't be able to wait. I tested early last time and then had to keep it to myself for three days as I had promised DH i wouldn't!! It was actually quite lovely to have a secret all to myself


----------



## patbaz

I am the opposite I like to stay in the bubble of PUPO. I've had pretty crappy experience so the not knowing phase but thinking maybe is good for me 😏


----------



## joolz2309

Hey ladies..... Mind if I jump in? I'm new to this forum but not new to the whole fertility treatment process. Patbaz very kindly told me about this thread. I had my scan today to check my womb lining which was nice & thick. Transfer is booked a week tomorrow. (21/11)

xxx


----------



## patbaz

Welcome Joolz glad to hear lining scan went well I will put you on the front page with the other ladies tomorrow as I'm on my phone now x


----------



## danceintherain

Hi Pany

My transfer is next Tuesday. I'm nhs funded and this particular consultant won't let me pay for the scratch as he doesn't allow 'extras' on nhs cycles, even if we pay for them. I was allowed to pay for it on my last two frozen cycles though as had a different consultant. Have given up trying to make sense of it  

Patbaz  - hope the reflexology gets things moving for you! I do actually have follicles as I didn't down reg and am just taking extra estrogen on top of my natural cycle. My last scan showed a few follicles (I tend to have polycystic ovaries). I don't seem to be ovulating this month though.


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Good luck with 2WW Jules.

Good luck with ET tomorrow Skye11.

Welcome Joolz

Patbaz hope reflexology does the trick .

I am having acupuncture but only start this week, will have before and after ET. I will be flying out tomorrow, hope I get thru security with meds and doctor letter, I think I have finally decided on carrying meds in carry on bag.

Will start Bromocriptine and Doxycycline meds tomorrow as too late to get them in UK before I fly out.

Last scan in Uk before ET next week in 12 hours.


----------



## foxglove

Dancinginthe rain... Snap.... Et on tues! 

Hi all hope you are getting on ok. I had scan yesterday and all looking good. Lining 8.9 I think though he just said they want 7 and above. Et booked for tues. Am I supposed to take it easy after Et? Last time I was resting mainly due to a horrendous ec but not sure if I am supposed to or not? I have a 4 month old hyper little boy so may need to get my mum over to help I guess x


----------



## Rosie Jane

Hi -Julez good luck with your 2WW.

I've just been for my scan and my lining is 11.5 so transfer is booked for next Thursday 20th -Patbaz if you wouldn't mind putting this date on the first page that would be great, thanks

Is anyone having acupuncture on the day of transfer? Or is it better to have the day after?


----------



## pookiepoo

foxglove,
i would say couch-rest the first 48 hours and then no strenuous activity for the next two weeks. That includes lifting your 4 month old baby....you are brave going so quickly.

x


----------



## foxglove

Thanks pany! Unfortunately I'm not getting any younger so thought we'd give it a go. X


----------



## pookiepoo

Good for your foxglove. I hope I will have twins. This road is so heartbreaking.


----------



## foxglove

Fingers crossed pany. Just read your signature. Hopefully this is your time xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Thanks Foxglove. 
I can't wait for AF to show so I can put some dates in place. It's felt like the longest few months since my mc in the summer. With all the tests and investigations I am so looking forward to this working!


----------



## VikColes

Hello folks. I had two embryos transferred this morning. One 8 cell grade two and one 9 cell grade two. They were thawed at 8 cell so they have remained intact. Fingers crossed. It is going to be a long two weeks. Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## joolz2309

Thanks everyone. 

Rosie Jane my transfer is Friday 21st & I'm having acupuncture before & after FET that day. (As advised.....every little helps eh?) xxx


----------



## MrsB💜

Thinking of you VikColes, I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you! the wait is often the hardest, for me I always find I end up convincing myself I'm pregnant but so far, my positive thoughts have never materialised. 

What tips do people have for staying positive? I struggle sometimes, our dream of a family feels so far away, and just out of our reach, what coping mechanisms do people find work best? 

Sorry I hope this doesn't come as too negative! Sending postitive vibes to everyone xxx


----------



## joolz2309

Sending big hugs to you Mrs B. It's hard to stay positive all the time but you can't give up hope. That's what we all have just now. If we don't have hope then our dreams will never come true. Like everyone on here we all have a story to tell  and a journey we've walked. This is a great place to share your feeling as we all totally understand what we are going through. Sending lots of positive vibes your way.      Xxx


----------



## MrsB💜

Thank you joolz, it's so nice to know we are all here for each other, this support is invaluable as,like you say, we all know how it feels and what each of us is dealing with. Baby dust all round xxxxxx


----------



## VikColes

Thank you for your kind words MrsB. Regarding staying positive, it's so hard. But when I got my first BFP ( dd age 4) from my second fresh cycle, I can honestly say I had stopped hoping and I was convinced it was never going to happen for me. I focused on booking a holiday during my last two week wait and then had to cancel it because I was pregnant! I did everything possible to keep my mind off it.


----------



## foxglove

Please all try to stay positive.... It does work.... I am proof. I have a v long history of cysts endometriosis blocked tubes etc and it worked for me so it can work for you. Saying that I am soon to be on the dreaded 2 week wait so I may be eating my words then! Xx


----------



## clark1234

Hey ladies can I join? Currently on 2ww with our last embryo on board..
Praying, dreaming, hoping this is our turn!!xxx


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi ladies,

Please can I join?  I'm on my fourth fet cycle this year and very nervous as it's my last. I'm doing a natural cycle and had my positive ovulation result this morning, so scan tomorrow to check lining.  Is anyone else doing a natural cycle with progesterone?  When do you start your cyclogest?  

Let's hope we all get bfps, what a wonderful Christmas that would be 

Betsy xx


----------



## lisamarie1

Hi Betsy, welcome to the thread.

I'm doing a natural cycle and will be using progesterone, not sure when I start taking it though. I'm a bit behind you, I'm only on day 4 and will be having my first scan on Friday.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope its all looking good for you. Let us know how it goes.

Welcome to you too Clark and really hope it is your time too. Hope the 2 ww isn't driving you too crazy.

Lisa x


----------



## lisamarie1

Forgot to say Pat, thanks for maintaining the front page but I think you've put me on as Laura2009. My transfer date is 5/12.

Hope the reflexology got things moving for you and you had a good weekend.

Lisa x


----------



## foxglove

I'm doing a medicated cycle but I think the cyclogest is the same for both. I started on what would have been the ec and so five days before my et. x


----------



## clark1234

Hi,,

This 2ww has been the worst ever and it's just started!!
Really really struggling this time..not sure if I'm subconsciously 
Thinking that this is out last embryo!!

How's everyone else doing?xx


----------



## julez10

Time is just going so slowly on this tww. I had slight blood in my cm yesterday, praying it is implantation bleed, but probably just wishful thinking!! I hope going back to work speeds things up a bit!


----------



## pookiepoo

Hello,

Still waiting for AF....seems like things are getting closer and closer to Christmas.

Lisamarie, I was hoping me ET would be around the 5th....but now looks like will be later...

Clark, I hate the 2ww....it's so full of hope and at the same time so nerve wrecking. 
You are so young. Im sure you will have great results. Hopefully this time is your turn!


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Lisamarie, good luck for Friday!  

Foxglove thank you, I heard the same too, I think you ovulate two days after you surge so that would make perfect sense and seems to tie up with what the clinic said 

Clark I have my fingers crossed for you!  When will you test?  I'm terrible for testing early, I try to hold out for the first week though  

Julez fingers crossed for you, 2ww is such a challenge...

Pany I hope af turns up soon!

Afm I had a scan this morning and have been referred for et now.  Im due for et on Sunday, so got to keep relaxed until then...easier said than done.  I really want to get to the end of this cycle so I can celebrate or move on, these are my last embies after three failed cycles this year.

Babydust to all

Betsy xx


----------



## patbaz

Ladies so sorry I have been AWOL but not been feeling great and I have now lost my voice gonna try and catch up with everyone and update the front page. I have my baseline scan in the morning so hoping to start progynova tomorrow. I can already feel the hot flushes!!


----------



## Rosie Jane

Hi everyone, my transfer is on Friday but my next bout of worry is about lining thickness -I'm not booked in for a scan on Friday before the ET, so how do they know that my lining has not gotten too thick? (It was 11.5 last Friday) or if it's gotten thinner again? I know there are issues with thin lining but my specialist said anything above 14 is too thick and they wouldn't transfer, but how do they know it's not increased within that week of scan and transfer? Seems a bit of a gamble to me! Or do they time the scan where the lining tends to 'plateau' and stay the same from then onwards. Any experience/advice would be great thanks x


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi rosejane, I've never heard of issue with thick lining...can you call and ask? As you say, don't want to leave it to chance.

AFM, AF finally arrived and hopefully I can go for scan today or tomorrow


----------



## danceintherain

Just wanted to mention that I downloaded the circle&bloom hyponosis/relaxation audios and found them really helpful - I think it was mrsb who asked about help with positive thinking. They're targetted specifically towards ivf, so the guided visualisations are really helpful. I had my transfer this morning and think it helped relax me during the procedure. After 5 failed cycles it's hard for me to stay positive but the audios really did help ( I'm not affiliated with them btw!) 

Rosie jane - I've read that a particularly thick lining can be a problem too. It's worth giving them a call to clarify your situation if only to put your mind at rest. X

Foxglove - I think your transfer was today too? Hope it went smoothly.

My test date is 1st December so the wait begins


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi danceintherain,
I'm going to look into Circe+Bloom. Last time I got the Zita West pregnancy audio. It was good one....but now want to do something different.

I had my baseline scan today. No cysts... lining was still thick as day 1 of cycle, so have to go again to check it's shed off all the old stuff. And then start the oestrogen tablets....and the immune stuff. The nurse said if lining looks thin enough on Thursday, the ET would be between Dec 6-8th...


----------



## ssltw

Looks like there's a few of us on roughly the same schedule. I had my baseline today too, which all looked fine. I'm only on day 2 so the nurse said the lining was still shedding but would be fine for me to start progynova on Friday as planned. I'm looking forward to getting started on the next phase. Hopefully this won't be the one drug that gives me side effects, as I've been quite lucky so far! My ET is planned for Dec 11th. Hopefully as it's the countdown to Christmas it will go quick!


----------



## Hoochie

Hello all 
Sorry to hear you've been poorly pat - I had a my lining scan and I'm at 8.8 so all systems go for et next week - off to Brno on my own as it's mid week and no one could get time of to come so hoping all goes smoothly   X


----------



## lisamarie1

Hello ladies

*Hoochie*, good luck for et next week, I'm sure it will all go smoothly.

*Ssltw*, I'm with you in hoping that the next couple of weeks go quickly, I'll be glad to have my first scan on Friday, at least then I'll feel like things are finally happening.

Hi *Pany*, not long to go now, hope all goes well with the scan on Thursday.

*Danceintherain*, definitely going to look into those downloads, anything that can help with positive thinking at this stage would be great, not that I'm massively negative, just not feeling particularly positive either.

*Rosie Jane*, hope all goes well with the transfer on Friday and that the lining issues were nothing to worry about.

*Pat*, hope you are feeling better sweetie, not what you need at the moment! Hope the hot flushes stay away.

*Betsy*, fingers crossed for Sunday, hope all goes well and you manage to stay relaxed in the meantime.

*Julez* and *Clark* and *VicColes*, hope the 2 week wait isn't dragging too much.

Sorry to anyone I've missed, hope you are all managing to stay sane! My main worry at the moment is that my clinic do not do transfers on a Sunday and have said that I'll have to cancel if it's looking like it might be the Sunday (7th). They did say it might be possible to give me a trigger injection to bring things forward but I guess that depends if the lining is looking good by then. Keeping my fingers crossed it all works out, I'll be gutted if I have to delay.

Lisa x


----------



## Jen555

Hey ladies, I hope you dont mind me joining this thead.

As you can see from my signature, we haven't had much success, but on our last attempt we had 3 frosties which we have never had before! Took a break for a couple of years as it was all getting a bit much, but back now to transfe our little frosties!

Had a scratch on the 11th and now waiting the arrival of my af, which should of been here today!! Why when you want it to come it doesn't!!!!

If it comes tonight/tomorrow does anyone have any idea when approx my et would be?

Jen xx


----------



## patbaz

Hoochie sorry you will be on your own but we will be thinking of you xx

Lisamarie your clinic should be able to manipulate things so you won't have to cancel. I would phone the clinic and insist on speaking to a dr!!

Jen welcome to the thread huni. Once you have af you should have about 7 weeks or so to transfer if it is a medicated cycle and you have to down reg. if there is no down regging then about 3-4 weeks??  I'm no expert but that is my experience of things. This tx I had af on 8 th oct started burselin 30 th October. Just had af now waiting for et on 4th dec

AFM Still no voice but had baseline scan this morning and it's all systems go. I start my progynova in the morning and et for 4/5th dec


----------



## foxglove

As from yesterday am pupo. First embryo didn't thaw well only 30 percent cells in tact but then the second thawed at 100 percent so had that. Is a 6 day hatching blast so fingers crossed. Will be out last chance for a brother or sister to my little 4 month old. We have decided if it doesn't work not to go through the process again as I was so ill after the ex and just put all out energy into our little boy x

Hope you are all well. Will have a read back. X


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations on being PUPO foxglove fx for you


----------



## danceintherain

Hi foxglove. glad to hear your transfer went well. I had one blast transferred yesterday too. Have been told my test date is 1st December, thought it would be sooner than that :/ anyway will keep fx for both of us


----------



## patbaz

Dancinintherain congrats on being PUPO hope your embie is snuggling in tight


----------



## pookiepoo

woop...time is moving and more ladies being PUPO. lots of luck!


----------



## Rosie Jane

Thanks all who gave me advice on the lining query -I contacted the clinic but they said not to worry and because of the progesterone and patches the lining quality will be good. Just have to trust them I guess! 

My transfer is Friday afternoon and I'm having acupuncture beforehand, but in terms of supplements, how many of you are still taking various vitamins/supplements etc? I've seen other threads saying you should stop taking supplements before your transfer (except folic acid or a general supplement that contains it). I'm still taking a variety of supplements (Q10, vit D3 and E, Omega three) but I'm not sure if I should stop taking them now. Any thoughts?

Best of luck and positive vibes to all the ladies that are PUPO! x


----------



## patbaz

Sorry Rosie I have no advice. I take a multivitamin for fertility which contains folic acid and I've never been told to stop it


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Rose,

Best person to ask is the dr who will do your transfer.


----------



## Hoochie

Congratulations on being Pupo foxglove and dancinginthe rain fx for you   Good luck Lisa hopefully you can do the sat. I will look at the positive tracks too need something to chill me out - work crazy which isn't the best when want to keep calm 

Rosie I'm taking supplements too was going to carry on but might have a look into now xx


----------



## foxglove

Thanks all. Dancing the rain... I got told next fri otd by one person then the 1st by  another x


----------



## clark1234

Hey girls

Hope all us well!! Well I tested early this morning 7dp5dt and it's 
A clear BFP very strong line that came in seconds!!
Haven't had any symptoms but yesterday felt so different so decided 
To test today!!
Really hope this has implanted into the correct place!!

Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Clark our first BFP yay!!! Congratulations sweetie. I am thrilled. This is a lucky thread I can feel it


----------



## pookiepoo

Yay! Congrats! Best wishes x


----------



## julez10

Seems it is a lucky one, I got my BFP too! OTD not til Monday, so feeling nervous until then!!


----------



## patbaz

Julez soooo delighted for you sweetie. Congratulations


----------



## julez10

Now the next thing to worry about is whether it is a sticky one and all is ok at the first scan. I think if I call the clinic on Monday then they should scan two weeks after that, does that sound right? I am sure I had scans at 6 and 8 weeks last time.


----------



## patbaz

Julez every clinic is different my clinic like to wait until you're over The 7 week stage but I know others have had scans at 5 & 6 weeks. I am praying that this is a sticky one for you. Wouldn't it be great if we all got our xmas wishes


----------



## danceintherain

Clark and Jules - congratulations!!! Hope you're both doing a bit of celebrating today! 

Our clinic scans at 6 and 8 weeks btw.


----------



## clark1234

thanks girls...really hope this is a sticky one for me too Julez...but i can feel its right this time!!

Congratulations to you too Julez  

im so excitied...xxxxx


----------



## clark1234

meant to say Julez our clinic gives us a scan at 6 weeks, if your doesn't and you can get one private think its about £40 for an ealry pregnancy scan..google it in your area xxxxx


----------



## foxglove

Many congrats Clarke and juke how are you doing dancing the rain? I had forgotten the stress of the 2ww


----------



## Laura2009

Congratulations to all the   So pleased for you all.
For all the bfn lets hope some good luck comes our way!!
Today is my OTD and it's negative. Blooming AF turned up this morning. Having a break now until April-May next year Xx


----------



## patbaz

Och Laura I'm so sorry huni. The whole IF thing sucks. There are no words that will make you feel better. Just take some time to grieve and do something nice for yourself and DP. We are always here when you need us xx


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Clark and Jules - congratulations on BFP wish you good luck for the next scan.

So sorry Laura - I have no words my thoughts are with you.

I am off for acupuncture in just over hour then ET then after transfer acupuncture, I hope overseas double donation frozen embies have thawed ok... Wish me luck.  How long should you have bed rest after transfer?


----------



## patbaz

Twinkle good luck huni xx as for bed rest on my last et I stayed on couch that afternoon and went back to work the next day and I got my BFP but you do what feels right for you x


----------



## pookiepoo

hi ladies,

just an updated that ovaries are quiet and lining thing, so i have go ahead to start. I think my ET will be in 18 days....so the 7th I think....will be confirmed next week...My clinic like to keep you in the dark for some reason.

pany


----------



## patbaz

Pany that's great news huni we will be on the 2 ww together I am due to have et on the 4/5th so we will be proper cycle buddies and hopefully bump buddies


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi girls

Clark and Jules congratulations!  What wonderful news 

Laura I'm so sorry, I know how upsetting it is :-( I've had three bfn cycles this year.  Take care xx

My transfer is booked for Sunday, I'm so anxious and grumpy.  I want to whizz through this whole thing as I'm so fed up of not knowing whether I'll be celebrating in a couple of weeks time or trying to get over another bfn.  

Betsy xx


----------



## MrsB💜

Congratulations to Clark and Julez, I am so happy for you guys that's fantastic news!! 

Laura I'm so sorry honey, I'm thinking of you.   Lots of love xxxx


----------



## danceintherain

Laura - so sorry you had a bfn.   I've always tried to have a break between cycles too, I think it helps to allow yourself enough time to recover, it's just such a gruelling process. Thinking of you x 

Betsy - good luck for sunday (oh and well done finding a clinic that stays open on Sundays!!) hope the next couple of weeks fly by


----------



## patbaz

Betray good luck for Sunday keep your positivity up x


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Thanks Patbaz,
I Will be laying in bed this afternoon with 2 embies on board it's been raining most of the afternoon anyways.

My test date is 2 Dec....starting my 2WW .


----------



## Baby18

Hi all

So I've started again on this journey

Tomorrow I will get the Call at lunchtime telling me our last frozen embryo has defrosted & we can go ahead with the ET tomorrow afternoon.

After 3 IVF miscariages I'm a little scared but still optimistic

Wishing you all the luck in the world fingers crossed we all get our happy ending


Xx


----------



## patbaz

Good luck baby18


----------



## Baby18

Thanks x


----------



## pookiepoo

Baby good luck. I know exactly how you feel. I've had such bad luck in this journey and don't dare to dream.

X


----------



## ssltw

Hi all, sorry for lack of personals but hope you're all doing ok!
Took my first progynova this morning, finally starting the next stage  I start on 2mg for 5 days, then 4mg for 4 days and 6mg thereafter. Any tips for anything I should/shouldn't be doing? I've heard that brazil nuts and pineapple are both meant to be good for lining, which is lucky as I love both and will have no problems munching away!


----------



## lisamarie1

Congratulations *Clark* and *Julez*, that's fantastic news, hope the next few weeks and months go smoothly for you.

So sorry to hear your news *Laura*, take care of yourself sweetie .

*Twinkle*, congrats on being PUPO, hope the next couple of weeks fly by for you.

*Baby*, best of luck for this afternoon, keeping everything crossed for you.

AFM, had my day 9 scan and blood test this morning, results back this afternoon and then another scan on Monday. Told them I definitely don't want to delay this cycle and provided all is looking good, they will definitely give me a trigger injection if it's looking like transfer day is going to be a Sunday. And I've booked an acupuncturist session for the morning of the transfer (hopefully 5th Dec).

Went out with some friends last night who wanted to know why I wasn't drinking, told them I was on a pre-Christmas detox! I've only told a couple of close friends this time round.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a great weekend.

Lisa x


----------



## Baby18

Hi all

Transfer all done our little embryo survived the thaw & looks good 

Test date the 4th December let the waiting begin

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## patbaz

Congrats on being PUPO baby hope 2ww is kind to you 

Lisa it's great they're giving you plenty of information looks like we will be on 2ww together

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Rosie Jane

I had my transfer today, all quite straightforward (didn't have a full bladder so had to go away for 10 minutes and drink more!) OTD 2nd December x


----------



## patbaz

Whoop whoop Rosie Jane congrats on being PUPO good luck during the 2ww


----------



## Rosie Jane

Thanks Patbaz. Hope everyone's doing okay out there whatever stage you're at on this crazy amazing journey! x


----------



## tattybear

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=330155.new#

PLEASE can you all post photos of your thawed embryo? There is hardly ANY photos of frozen/thawed embryos on the net and It will be sooooo helpful for others. Im panicking mine looks all shrivelled up and not expanded as it should have done once thawed and couldnt find any photos when googling of others. I bet im not the only one who came across this. So if you have a photo please please post xxx


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Hey RosieJane I totally forgot full bladder thing and pee before the transfer , but clinic was able to put water in there directly.

2dp 5dt (vomit) this afternoon, should I read anything into it?


----------



## patbaz

I think it's a bit soon sweetie but in this game you just never know. It sounds like things are moving along nicely xx


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Ok, thanks Patbaz....your ET is not far away and good luck to Betsy and joolz.


----------



## Betsy SW

Rosie, Twinkle and the ladies on 2ww hopefully I'll be joining you later this morning  I've got my journey all planned, unfortunately my usual train line has engineering work today but it's fine I'll go a different route on public transport into central London.  I'm so nervous, as it's my last try the clinic have suggested using the last two embies together this time.  

Babydust to all xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi all,

I've been down a few days in fear ahead of this cycle. Memories together with hormones got me down.
I'm day 3 on HRT and going for my 2nd lining scan on Thursday. Will start steroids and Clexane from tomorrow. 

Countdown to transfer soon...looking into entertainment for the 2ww as I've taken off from work as falls just before Xmas.

Hope that you are all well


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi ladies

Pany sorry to hear you've been feeling down, it's such a tough emotional journey I have my fingers crossed for you for Thursday. 

I'm officially pupo! Hooray. Otd is twelve days time, I will try to hold off testing for at least a week


----------



## foxglove

When have you all been told otd is after a 5 day hatching blast? X


----------



## Betsy SW

Foxglove - my clinic say 12dpt is otd xx


----------



## patbaz

Betsy congrats on being PUPO huni. Stay away from the POAS until OTD or else!!!  Good luck sweetie x

Foxglove my clinic says OTD is 13 days after transfer for blast but every clinic is different

Pany I'm so sorry that you're feeling down. The hrt tablets are horrid and it messes with your emotions so don't be too hard on yourself. Good luck with your scan on Thursday I have my second scan on Friday 

How is everyone else getting on??


----------



## slw8000

Hi ladies
Can I join you please.
Had baseline scan on Friday and started progynova 6g a day and supracur jabs daily.  Only one frostie left so keeping everything crossed.  Next scan on 1st dec and transfer on 4th probably, trying to stay calm but quite nervous.
Congratulations on those who are pupo, hoping the 2 week wait goes quickly for you.
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Slw8000 welcome huni and good luck with your tx sounds like we will be having et around the same time


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies, 

Sorry, I've been awol! Been suffering a horrible migraine all weekend thanks to the evil prostap! My head is finally clear so savouring every second. I have my first scan on Thurs & should be starting progynova tablets on Sat, I think! Things finally moving on! The hot flushes have also kicked in!

Good to see some bfp's on here too! Gives me hope that fet does actually work!

*Laura* So sorry about your news.  Take some time out and have a drink!

Hope those who are pupo are surviving the 2ww!

Skye


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Pany & Betsy,

Hope you are feeling better.

I felt a lot better after starting starting the meds, until that point it was a nightmare, getting one disappointment after the other and so much tests and decisions to make , and stuff to organise, finance worries. 

Foxglove, 
Mine OTD is same as Betsy 12dpt of blast , but I might test a day early as I had prebooked counselling session on that day.

Welcome SLW and welcome back Syke.

TWW - I am hoping I don't feel too down after I get back to the UK tomorrow after having 30 C degrees sunshine (with some days constant rain but warm) I have been doing lots of walking to get my mind active and distracted.

I am not looking forward to taking  pressies on an 8hour plane journey.


----------



## patbaz

Skyeso sorry you had bad migraines. I hope you're feeling better xx

Twinkle have a safe journey home xx

AFM The progynova is giving me **** trouble. Scan on Friday and hoping for et nxt Thursday 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## foxglove

Does progynova give anyone else nausea? I was trying to convince myself it was a pregnancy sign but I know you can't feel sick that soon! On 4 a day so thinking it may be them! X


----------



## danceintherain

Hi foxglove, yes progynova makes me nauseous too. I'm on 5 daily and the nurse told me to expect it. This morning I felt sick before taking it though, which I thought could be a promising sign, though I know it's too early really. 

Pany - hope you're feeling a bit better. I felt awful when I started on the hormones, but feel more emotionally stable now. I think it can sometimes be worse towards the beginning of the cycle, when you start taking the drugs, before your hormones stabilise a bit - but then it gets better. I always have a terrible time coming back off them after a bfn too, and I'm sure it's not just the negative result, but also the effects of hormones plummeting back down again.  

Has anyone ever chosen to test late? I'm actually considering doing this. I know from experience that if I get a negative result, the clinic will tell me to carry on for two more days and then test again. So I'm tempted to wait so I only have to test once. Plus I don't have to go into the office two days later so it will be less stressful.


----------



## foxglove

Dancin... I was going to test on Thursday but now I'm thinking fri. If it is positive then I will have the car to go and get my beta done where as on Thursday dh has booked the car in for a service so I would have to wait til fri anyway! I do want to know either way but quite like this bubble at the mo too! X


----------



## patbaz

Foxglove snap I'm also feeling nauseous and I'm on 4 progynova a day 

Danceintherain if I were you I would wait especially if they're gonna make you test again anyway. Good luck huni x


----------



## pookiepoo

I'm on 6mg of prof a day and nausous. Started steroids and clexane as well today to add to the pot. Have my scan on Thursday and intralipid drip on Friday. 

Hope to know soon Et date!

Fox, you're brave holding off testing! I think Friday is a better day anyways as end of the week and you can really celebrate during the weeknd! 

Dance, think you shoud, test when feels right for you and you won't regret....


----------



## joolz2309

Hey Patbaz, my OTD is 04/12 if you need it for the front page xxx


----------



## foxglove

So I have bought the test ps and they are sat on the side saying test test test and I'm saying no no no!! X


----------



## cat64

Hi ladies thanks for posting the recent discussion about when to test. I'm booked for my FET week commencing 8.12.14 which makes my OtD xmas eve or thereabouts. I'm considering testing after xmas day. My husband and I need to nice xmas because last year was very stressful due to my inlaws. Hope I can wait.....


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Hey,

Tried to take pressie on plane but it's work as I put it in my back pocket first and by the time I got to open it , it was slightly melted, does it matter if you miss one day?

Back in the UK, my word it's cold... Feel cold symptoms , but back at work tomorrow.

My 2dpt episode might be due to the progynova then I'm on 8mgs daily .... As there seems to be a few of us feeling nausea.

It's 5dpt I have a headache will take a second fault aspirin tablet.


----------



## foxglove

I'm sure it doesn't matter twinkle. I ce be suffering with a foggy headache too but think it is linked to the drugs. The nausea has completely gone so who knows what it was for me. Tempted to test tomorrow at 7dp5dt


----------



## Hoochie

Hello hope everyone on 2ww coping and those feeling poorly are all feeling better- I will be joining the 2ww tomo transfer at 1pm hopefully my 2 frostiness thaw safely   
Sooo looking forward to being back on the evil clexane injections had been quite enjoying the lack of injecting on fet! 

X


----------



## foxglove

So tested 8dp5dt and its a bfn v much it will change this late. Good luck everyone x


----------



## Rosie Jane

My OTD isn't until next Tursday but I've started bleeding, bright red and heavy too so it's the end of the road for me, no point in raising my hopes for another 6 days! Very strange to bleed so early in the 2ww though isn't it? I have lots of questions for the specialist when we go back for round three. I'm going to try and arrange a blood test over the next couple of days, which may help for next time. I have a short cycle so I'm thinking maybe they transferred too late, or the patches/suppositories aren't compatible with me. Boy this is tough. Either I'm taking it well or it hasn't sunken in yet.

Foxglove sorry to hear your news, thinking of you x


----------



## patbaz

Foxglove when's your OTD things can change overnight. I've seen it happen on here before. Try and stay positive x


Rosiejane I'm so sorry you've started bleeding. Could you phone your clinic and ask them for advice as it does seem be y early for a bleed. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## danceintherain

Foxglove, I had transfer at the same time as you and am completely sure I would have a bfn if I tested now. I'm honestly not one for false hope but I do think it's too early to draw any conclusions yet. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you anyway. 

Rosie jane - sorry to hear you've had a bleed. This really doesn't seem right, I hope the clinuc can give you some answers. I know some women do better with injected progesterone rather than pessaries, perhaps this is a factor? Hope you're managing ok  

I've been feeling pretty negative too. Have had vague period-type feelings, like a dull ache. Nothing we can do at this stage other than carry on


----------



## pookiepoo

Rose jane, I have heard that if you bleed before OTD it's because your body is not absorbing the progestrone supplements if in pessaries....and that you need progestrone in oil, like gestone or prontogest.

You need proper testing before moving....wish you all the best.


----------



## BeDazzled

Can I join please?
Fet last Friday in Prague. One embie transferred as that's all we have left. 
Otd 5th Dec, on hcg shots so not much point testing early if I'm tempted.
Not even a week in & it's headwrecking!

Best of luck to all. Anyone testing this week?


----------



## foxglove

Thanks ladies... Patbaz otd is tomorrow . With archie I tested positive on 9 dp5dt which is tomorrow, I didn't test early with him. I know that there have been stories about things changing so I haven't given up completely but am trying to be realsistic. I am so very lucky to have my little boy and so will just have to put all my energies now into him as he grows up xx


----------



## lisamarie1

Really hope it changes for you *Foxglove*, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you x

So sorry to hear your news *Rosie Jane*, I hope you find the answers you need to help with your next cycle.

Lisa xxx


----------



## Rosie Jane

Thanks all for your words of advice and support. This forum is not invaluable. Ill be contacting the clinic today so see if I can get some tests done sooner rather than later to check my prog and est levels. Best of luck to all ladies in waiting and pre-transfers xx


----------



## NIP

Hi, I am actually at the PFC thread, but now I want to join you in here. I am today as you Foxglove 8dp5dbt and had as you a negative HPT this morning. My Clinic first want me to test 5/12, but it´s way too late I think - with blastocysts.
I have planed to get BETA this Friday...

I had two really good blastocysts, LATZ (laser assisted hatching), EbryoGlue and IVIG beside all the usual.

This is my transfer number 24. all together - It is my  8th. transfer by donoreggs, and of them I have had one chemical and one miscarriage in 8th. week after seeing the hearbeat by the donoreggs, therefor I do get the IVIG.

Rosie Jane, as you can see I am very experienced in this game, and I do usually never bleed before I stop the progesterone, except the two times I had clearly positive HPT - so don´t give up hope! Both time my progesteronelevel was even pretty high.

I keep on googleing BPN at 8dp5dpbt and then positive... and I find some stories but... This is really a hard game playing...

Bertil


----------



## Rosie Jane

I just re-read my last post and this thread is really invaluable! The word 'not' shouldn't be in there 

Bertil thanks so much for your words of advice, you've been through so much in the past you must be so strong. 

My clinic has said they won't do anything until OTD even if I'm bleeding, so I now have to wait until Tuesday. I'm now 5dp5dt.

You've given me a glimmer of hope! The bleeding has stopped (for now) and I have some brown blood, but I absolutely feel that its af (you know how you just know? -its an unmistakable pain/discomfort). Is it okay if I ask how heavy af was in those two times you got a BFP?

Miracles can happen I guess, and I'm feeling happier now, thanks  x


----------



## NIP

Rosie Jane, You are welcome.

The first time was among two days of fresh bleeding about 17-18dpt, quite a bit  actually- (My BETA that time was more than 1100) but I did not have any pain at all...then it did stop again... after some days it came again about 6 weeks pregnant, I did have an ultrasound - but there were no blood to spot in the uterus, and there was a fine healthy heartbeat. One week later, about 7 week, I had really heavy bleeding, and it did never stop... I actually lost the pregnancy, as I hold in my hand... It was really awfull, but it did not hurt at all.

The second time was my last transfer in april. I did have a BFP HPT about 10dpt, and same day I began to bleed  - my test at 12.dpt was even more positive, it was frish blood but in periods of some hours... I was bleeding on and of until the  BETA at day 16dpt, and the BETA was 0.

I do probably have an immune issue, even though my levels are only a bit to high, that why I am trying IVIG.

And... yes, in a way I am strong, but it has some really hard consequences fighting for so many years. We have been in fertilitytreatment for 8 years - and it is an unreasonably part of our life, but a life without children would also be so, and it is almost unbearable.

Bertil


----------



## ClaraIVF

Hi Ladies!! 
I'm am currently 11dp3dt and have so far resisted the dreaded hpt until this morning!!! Silly me!!! Well it came up BFN on FRER! I know that's probably it for us but what I don't understand is that 7dp my FET I had what I am positive was an implantation bleed, so surely my 2 embryos would have implanted but I'm getting BFN?? I have had no period as of yet so is their a tiny bit of hope yet?? Xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Clara,
Sorry it was negative today. I THINK 11 days lost day 3 for frozen might be slightly early. I would test again 14 days post ET....

The bleeding could have been caused by irritation of cervix if you are using pessaries. 

OR you have had early mc...?

But id go with first scenario for now.

Hope it's turns out ok. Otherwise you're young and have great chances in the near future.
X


----------



## ClaraIVF

Thanks pany, I will definately test again at 14dp as it's my OTD, I am using pessaries but from behind rather than the front way, as I couldn't deal with the mess  tmi I know! Would that still give me irritation?? Should I definately rule out implantation then?? Xx


----------



## ClaraIVF

Pany, would I get a later BFP because of FET I heard they take longer to implant?? Xx


----------



## pookiepoo

If you test positive on d14 that would confirm implantation....I guess 
From back wouldn't logically irritate the front

I'm not FET expert (my first time too) but that's whys I've hear as well


----------



## patbaz

Clara and Pany frozen embryos are notorious for taking a little longer to implant. 

Clara don't give up hope yet sweetie. Our clinics give us an otd for a reason. I know lots of ladies test early and get BFP but the majority of early tests are negative. A BFN can make you feel down and negative so hold on to being PUPO for now. Hold on and wait. I hope it's a BFP on OTD for you xx

Pany how are you doing huni. What's next? How's the progynova treating you? I have 8 days of 8mg done and it's kicking my **** !!


----------



## ClaraIVF

Pany thanks for the info and good luck with your FET hope you get your BFP!!

Patbaz thanks for your reply I'm trying my best to remain positive and will try and hold onto hope for OTD! Praying for a miracle! Good luck on your journey hope you get your BFP also! Xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi pat,

I'm on 6mg of progynova, suprefast nosespray, steroids and clexane. Will have intralipid on Friday....scan tomorrow will hopefully set ET date....

I'm fine in general, but feel very bloated and heavy....eostrogen side effect?

Pany


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi ladies, 
I had my lining scan today....5mm so upping my progynova. They want me to put 2 extra vaginally, plus the other 3 that i'm taking orally. And stop the nose spray...going for another scan on Monday and then transfer hopefully the following Monday. 

how's everyone else?


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Hi Pany,

Glad your lining is thickening and hoping the extra progynova does the trick and u get an ET soon.

I was and am taking 8mg of progynova .

Is anyone else been prescribed progesterone in oil injection plus as pressies via front or back?  I taking 1 vial injection and one 400mg pressie (back as less messy) 

I am feeling bloated and heavy , but  always had high Oestrogen levels.

Hi Foxglove  did you test again today, any change?

Today is 7dpt  for me and still got a cold, but feel a little better, wish I didn't have to go to work.


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Tiwnkle,
I will start progesterone in oil plus crinone pessaries probably sometime next week once they've set my ET date...the former is very painful!


----------



## lisamarie1

Morning ladies,

*TwinkleEggy*, I've just been prescribed the pessaries, 2 x 400mg, one in the morning and one in the evening. Not looking forward to starting them, I also go by the back door as I'm prone to cystitis and last time it was very unpleasant!

*Pany*, hope the next scan on Monday goes well and you get the go ahead for ET.

AFM, I've ovulated earlier than normal this month so it's looking like ET is now going to be on the 3rd Dec, not the 5th. Got to go in tomorrow for a scan and lining check so keeping fingers crossed that it's thickening up nicely. I'm presuming if it's not, they will have to postpone this cycle as I'm doing a natural one. Anyway, all will become clear tomorrow.

Lisa xxx


----------



## Hoochie

Hi all hope everyone's doing well? I had my et yesterday and 2 x hb on board so fingers crossed they stick this time. 

Does anyone know if it matters that I was on progynova but the clinic have now given me estrogen ur something? I didn't notice when nurse gave me prescription - hoping same thing just different name as I'm sure it's what I had on last cycle ... 

Thanks


----------



## pookiepoo

Hoochie,
I think Progynova is oestrogen 
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/womens-health/medicines/progynova.html

But call your clinic if unsure! Good luck with the 2ww.

Lisamarie - yes, I've never had lining issue, so hoping it will be OK next week. Hope you can go ahead this month...it would be lovely to get BFP for Christmas.


----------



## foxglove

Hi twinkle... Yes tested again today and still bfn so at 9dp5dt I think that's pretty conclusive. My nurse told me yesterday to do one tomorrow so think I still will but will call it a day at that and concentrate on my little 5 month old. Hope every thing is ok with you and everyone else xx


----------



## lisamarie1

Sorry to hear that Foxglove, I know sometimes it's best to prepare yourself for the worst but I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow. 

Lisa xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Sorry Foxglove. Hope for better days. x


----------



## TwinkleEggy

So sorry foxglove but was wondering how come your OTD is 9dpt for 5dt when my OTD is 12dpt for 5dt.. It still seems too early, keep an open mind for tomorrow it must be comforting to have DD/DS but am I sure your just as disappointed as those trying for first DD/DS.

Hoochie, r u taking any progesterone in any form?

Pany, the first time taking the progesterone in oil injection was really painful due to needle too big... Now it's not too bad with ample fat and nurse advising me to sit down when injecting. 

Lisamaria1,
I was told if I ran out of  Progesterone in Oil, I could take 2 pressaries as you are doing for a few days until new meds delivery.

Good luck those about to do ET.


----------



## patbaz

Hoochie progynova is just oestrogen by brand name so you're probably just taking something very similar like Pany said 

Pany try not to worry about lining issue. We tend not to have issue with lining on fresh cycle but because we're on frozen cycle it can sometimes take a while to thicken up 

Foxglove I'm sorry it's a BFN but it may yet change as snowbabies can be slow developers at early stage

Lisa you will be having et just before me so we will be on 2 ww together

Twinkle I hope you're hanging in there huni

AFM Lining a can for me in the morning. I always have issues with FET lining so fingers crossed it will be good this time because I have been on burselin for a month and 8mg progynova a day for 10 days now. Fingers crossed. 

Hi to anyone I have missed xx


----------



## Hoochie

Thanks all I'm sure it's just a different brand name too. 
Yes I'm taking 2 x 400 mg progesterone too and clexane. I've just come back from Brno really glad they didn't open my case as it was just full of drugs! Glad to be home hope I can relax now.

Foxglove it does seem early to test I've been told it's 12 days - I don't test til 8 dec so fx 4 u xx


----------



## tattybear

Hi ladies. Hope you are all ok!!

Im on cyclogest and elleste solo. 5dp5dt (frozen cycle) and my stomach is KILLING and soooo BLOATED!!! I have been pregnant quite a few times before with ivf and FETs (always miscarried) and have ALWAYS got a BFP by 5DP5DT if im going to get a BFP. The times i havent got it by then on a FRER i have always got a BFN. Test today, twice and both times BFN. So with my experience I know its bad news for me. OTD is Monday. 
I just wish i could STOP talking these awful pesseries and elleste solo because the make my stomach kill all day everyday!!!

:,( :,( :,(


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi tattybear, I haven't even had my ET yet, one more week to go and very bloated. I think it's the eostrogen !  

I hope you get BFP. And one that sticks. I've had a mc so know your fears. 

X


----------



## patbaz

Tattybear 5dpt is very early to be testing and every pregnancy is different. Don't give up hope yet. Try to hold out until your its and things could very well change. Don't give up. The progynova makes me bloated too. 

Pany I hope you're doing ok huni! Are you on track for et next week??

AFM sitting outside the clinic waiting to go in for scan. Traffic wasn't as bad as I thought so here super early. Gonna see if they can take me early


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi pat
Good luck on the scan. I think my ET will be Monday 8th according to the sonographer yesterday...so still a away to go!

Progynova is making me nauseous and bloated! Can't wait to add progestrone to the mix!


----------



## patbaz

It's not too far away then sweetie until your littl ones are on board the mothership


----------



## tattybear

Thank you for replying


Pat good luck on the scan today love xx

pany i know what you mean about bloating its so uncomfortable! xx

Sorry no more personals im new to this thread xx


----------



## foxglove

So I tested agin today at 10dp5dt and still bfn so been told to stop all meds now. A relief to stop the horrid pessaries at least. Lots of cuddles with my little boy at the mo and just have to be blessed that we have him xx


----------



## patbaz

Foxglove sending you big    I know that there are no words but take some time out for you and DH and dd and be kind to yourself xx


----------



## patbaz

AFM scan was a bust as they say. My lining too thin despite being on highest dose of progynova. So now I am on oestrogen patches as well! Originally tomorrow was to be et but now it looks like it will be either the 7th or 8th of December so Pany you and I might be et buddies. I'm not getting annoyed about anything because it's not worth it. My body is just taking it's time to make a perfect home for my little embies


----------



## tattybear

Pat your body is slowly making home and doesnt want to rush a bad one, wants it to be perfect


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Hugs for foxglove   .

Patbaz hope line thickens up perfectly for end of next week.

I and trying to resist the temptation to test early.


----------



## Hoochie

Sorry to hear that foxglove  
Patbaz good luck with patches best to get that lining nice and thick 
Twinkle stay strong 
I'm 2 days in 2ww and already feel I'm going crazy but going to watch some funny movies and try and snap out of it  

X


----------



## MrsB💜

Evening ladies...

I'm so sorry foxglove  

Hoochie I've joined you on the 2ww, with 2 day 5 blasts transferred today, I've been resting most of the afternoon just praying our little ones hold on tight  

We get a picture of the transfer from our clinic so I've been staring at it most of the afternoon willing our babies to stay  

Sending lots of love, hugs and positive thoughts to everyone xxx


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies, 

*Foxglove* So sorry to hear your news. Give your little boy lots of cuddles. 

*Patbaz* I'm sure your lining will thicken up. Are you eating Brazil nuts? I think it's 5 a day that's supposed to help! 

*Pany* Hope the nausea eases off. How many pills are you popping? I did 3 at once last time round and was lucky enough to have no side effects. I hope it's the same this time round!

*Tattybear*, *Twinkle*, *Hoochie* & *MrsB* Hoping the 2ww goes in quickly for you.

Afm I had my scan yesterday and lining thin as it should be. Start the progynova tablets tomorrow and spray on Tues. FET should be 19th Dec if we get to 5 day transfer. 

Enjoy the weekend ladies


----------



## lisamarie1

Sorry to hear that, *Foxglove*, take care of yourself sweetie.

*Pat*, I'm sure your lining will thicken up nicely over the next few days.

*Hoochie* and *MrsB*, congrats on being PUPO, hope the next couple of weeks go really quickly for you.

Afm, had my scan and blood test yesterday, lining looking good at 8.8 so have got the go ahead for ET on Wednesday, what a relief.

Enjoy the rest of your weekends, ladies xxx


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Tested early this morning   For me  . OTD is 2/12.


----------



## danceintherain

Hang in there TwinkleEggy, you're not out yet! Xx 

Sorry it was a bfn for you Foxglove  

My OTD is tomorrow. I'm going to wait till Wednesday then as I don't have to be in work that day. I actually dread testing!!


----------



## pookiepoo

Sorry for the BFNs...I hope BFPs are knocking on your door in 2015

Foxglove, enjoy cuddling your LO. You are lucky! 


AFM, scan tomorrow to see if lining has improved and if they can give me a Et date. 

Hope you a had a good weekend 

Dance, you are brave! Admire your patience.


----------



## lisamarie1

*Twinkle*, it ain't over till it's over, hope you get that positive result on OTD.

*Danceintherain*, fingers crossed for Wednesday, let us know if you crack before then!

*Pany*, good luck with the scan tomorrow, hope that lining is nice and thick now and you get your date for ET.

Lisa xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Good morning,

Had my lining scan this morning and still under 7...6.3 at the moment so grew since last week, but still not thick enough so  on the patches now too. So ET is now Tue or Wed next week....dragging on! Another scan on Thursday!

How's everyone else?  

Pany


----------



## tattybear

Will come on and do personals later.

Looks like a chemical for me. Levels 31. Frer getting lighter last few days.


----------



## patbaz

Och no Tattybear. I am sending you big hugs and praying frying a change for you Huni xx


----------



## MrsB💜

Big hugs *tatty bear *  Xx


----------



## orange73

Hey guys,

Any chance I can join this thread?  ET was 26/11 and OTD is 12/12.  Currently 5dp5dt! 
Hope everyone's surviving ;-)

Orange xx


----------



## Hoochie

So sad to hear your news tatybear bear  

Welcome orange  

Pany getting eating those Brazil nuts  

Goodluck wed lisamarie 

Twinkle fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## danceintherain

Oh Pany what a drag :/ my lining wasn't cooperating this time round either. Hope the patches move things along for you. 

Welcome orange xx

Tattybear sorry to hear your beta results don't look too good.   Was this your first measurement? Will your clinic be retesting to see if there's an increase? X

I've still not tested yet, going to wait until tomorrow. Has anyone else been getting night sweats during the 2ww? I keep waking up at 3am completely drenched :/ wonder if my progynova dose is too high.


----------



## patbaz

Danceintherain I had those last tx and I got my BFP good sign I think. 

Pany sorry you're in the same boat as me huni but slow and steady wins the race x

I hope everyone else is doing ok??

I am in waiting room at clinic to have yet another lining scan!! Let's hope that the patches have done the job!!


----------



## MrsB💜

Good luck *patbaz*!

I've had mixed feelings about night sweats, I tend to get them just before my period but I've had them for the last couple of nights, with last night worse than the one before but am only 4dp5dt so I think it's far too early for any signs. The mind is an amazing though.....it can create pregnancy symptoms at the drop of a hat! 

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Anyone else suffering  from extreme bloating? Think must be the oestrogen? Tummy is like 6m pregnant. DH says get used to it! Wishful thinking!

Pat, yes, it's nerve wrecking...hope Thursday brings better news.

Mrsb I also get night sweats before AF. Though last BFP I had night sweats too!


----------



## lisamarie1

So sorry to hear your news *Tattybear*, I hope that your time will come soon. Take care of yourself sweetie.

*Hoochie* and *Mrs B*, hope you are managing to stay relatively sane during you 2 ww!

*Danceintherain*, well done you for managing to hold off testing, don't know how you did it! Best of luck for tomorrow, be keeping everything crossed for you.

*Pat,*, really hope the scan went well and that you have got the go ahead.

*Pany*, good luck for Thursday's scan, really hope your lining thickens up nicely over the next couple of days.

Welcome to the thread *Orange*, hope the next few days fly by for you.

AFM, ET tomorrow, should hear from the clinic today or tomorrow morning about what time I have to go in. Leaving work early today, gonna try and get all my housework done this afternoon so that I can take it easy over the next few days.

Lisa xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Good morning ladies, I haven't been on for a while, because  my brain starts to work overtime. 

I hope everyone is faring well and keeping positive. I will be praying for good news for each and everyone of you xx  

I am due to have my DFET on Thursday so only 2 days to go...I had my scan Friday and lining is 9.5mm thick, the best it's been   so I'm happy x I had to inject Buserelin for 2 weeks, I look like a dartboard!! 
I am also on Aspirin 75mg, Prednisolone 10mg, Progynova 8mg, Clexane and Cyclogestx2 
I am praying this is our time, as it is our last chance of becoming parents.  

Good luck to all you brave and wonderful ladies, i will be keeping an eye out for good news xx


----------



## lisamarie1

Wow *BabyMeerkat*, talking about brave and wonderful ladies, after all you have been through, you certainly figure in that category!

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you for Thursday, I so hope this is your time.

Lisa xxx


----------



## simi0100

Hi All,

Hope you dont mind me joining you on this thread?  I had a single FET and currently 7dp5dt - on the dreaded 2ww and its already driving me    Unfortunately I came home straight afterwards with a terrible cold/temperature   and worried that it will affect the transfer.

Wishing you all the very best - those of you who are on 2ww and those that are going in for transfer soon...

Simi xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Welcome Simi! Wish you lots of luck.


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Welcome newcomers.

I will be going the bfn club after TWW, my OTD was today.

Hope pre transfer club your lining thickens up.

Hope those on TWW stay PUPO.

I'm Not sure what to do , will have to start all over again and find a new clinic, start saving even though still have some cost to pay for last cycle.... Bring on interest free credit cards over 12 months.


----------



## patbaz

Twinkle I am so sorry my lovely. As you know there are no words but it's good that you have a plan in place. Look after yourself and be kind to yourself. You won't feel like it but take yourself and DH out on the town and have some fun it was the best thing I did after my erpc in July. We went on holiday and forgot about tx and got to know each other again. It made me fall in love with Dh all over again. I am sending you huge hugs xx


----------



## danceintherain

Twinkle, so sorry to hear your news. Don't pressure yourself to make any big decisions at the moment. Give yourself some recovery time. X


----------



## danceintherain

Ok so  I finally tested, two days after OTD. It's a bfp! Praying it's a sticky one this time. Those night sweats must have been a good sign after all


----------



## patbaz

Whoop whoop danceintherain I hate to say I told you so but I did. Congratulations sweetie sending you lots of sticky vibes xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Congrats dance!


----------



## orange73

Good luck today Lisamarie, enjoy having your embie/s back on board!

Pany, how are you doing? Any news on possible ET date? x

Babymeerkat, best of luck for tomorrow! 

Twinkleeggy, so sorry it didn't work this time lady.  Some time away sounds like a nice idea as Patbaz said.  Wishing you all the best for your next steps x

Danceintherain, congrats! What great news.  Enjoy this special moment and wish you the best in your pregnancy.

Simi, I'm just a day behind you.  I'm day 7dp5dt today... Half way now...  When are you testing...?  

Orange x


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi orange, fancy seeing u here  
I'm going for another scan tomorrow and hopefully be told of ET then!

Will you test on clinic OTD or earlier? X


----------



## lisamarie1

I'll do personals later, ladies. I've been keeping myself busy this morning but am now sitting here waiting for the phone call to tell me whether my one little embie has survived the thaw, can't tell you how nervous I am.

Lisa xxx


----------



## orange73

Hi Pany, I know... . Fingers crossed your scan goes to plan tomorrow and you get your ET date sorted and can get thawing on your little embies ;-) Let us know how it goes... x

Testing in the 10th Dec (2 days before OTD - day 14 instead of day 16) how bout you? What day do you tend to test? Couldn't bare testing early and getting a BFN so early on so am gonna hold out til then.

Feeling crap today, total knackered!! Think I have a cold coming - not stop sneezing - and just feel I want to be in bed all day. Think it's a mixture of the drugs and picking something up.  Fingers crossed it won't effect the little embie if it's still there doing its bits.  Plus have PIL round for a few days...  Finding it hard to muster energy to be sociable!  The Dr at ET mentioned try not to do more than 15mins of walking a day throughout the 2 WW....  How do others play it? Missing my hour long walk with the doggies..

Good luck with the phone call Lisa, keep us posted x

Hope everyone's well and keeping sane  

Orange x


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Orange,
being tired is a good sign. Though I know it could be side effect of the progrestrone, but still! 
Good tip about not walking for more than 15 min per day during 2ww. Guess that includes strolling in Westfield??

Can't wait to get a date in for ET!

pany


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments.

Congrats dance on BFP .

Hi Orange I was told to take vitamin C for cold.
I was advise not to do anything which would get me out of breathe, but walking was ok during TWW.


----------



## simi0100

Orange73 - I did give in and tested early at 6dp5dt and it was a BFN - so I am now going to hold out until Saturday - I wish I hadnt tested early!!

Pany - Hope you get a date for ET and your lining is nice and thick x

Lisa - everything crossed for you and hope transfer goes well today x

Danceintherain - Congrats!!!        Hoping we will all join you soon!

Twinkle - so sorry -   

sorry if I have missed anyone - wishing you all the very best xx  

Love Simi xx


----------



## orange73

Simi, don't worry hon, it's not a valid BFN, keep going lady!! The thing is when I test I know I won't be able to stop and I'll be a HPT addict! Haha Really hoping  I can hold out til next wed ;-). Best of luck for sat!! ;-)

Pany, thanks for making me feel better about the tiredness! Well let's hope hey.  Just hope the cold doesn't take away my chances of this happening,  I guess if it's meant to be it's meant to be! 

Twinkle, thanks for the advice on vitC.  DH had run out to get me some ;-). how are you doing? I have everything crossed that he/she is around the corner...  Don't give up please.  I know it's easier said than done... x


----------



## MrsB💜

Congratulations daniceintherain! So excited for you!   Xx


----------



## lisamarie1

Evening ladies,

*Twinkle*, so sorry to hear your news, take care and best of luck for the future.

*Simi*, good luck for Saturday, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Ignore that BFN, way too early!

*Dance*, so pleased to hear your good news, congratulations.

*Pany*, good luck for tomorrow, hope you get your ET date.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, brain has totally gone to mush, time for bed me thinks.

AFM, had my ET today and all went smoothly, so relieved. OTD is 14th December and I will definitely not be testing early. Have no pregnancy tests in the house so I won't be tempted. Let the madness commence, am definitely staying away from goggle this time!

Lisa xxx


----------



## patbaz

Congrats on being PUPO lisamarie sending you lots of sticky vibes x


----------



## lisamarie1

Thanks Pat.

How are you doing? Have you got a date for ET yet?

Lisa xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hey Lisa I'm in on Monday evening for et if my little snowbabies make it. Trying not to over think thing and just get on with it  only 2 more gift to buy for xmas  so I can relax during 2ww. How are you doing?


----------



## lisamarie1

Glad you've finally got et booked in, well done for being so organised for Christmas, one less thing to stress about in the 2ww. I've not much left to do either, just a few bits and bobs. Not back to work until Tuesday so going to try and relax as much as possible over the next few days.

Take care
Lisa xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi ladies I did write personals to everyone earlier, but my comp crashed! It's playing up! So sorry If I miss anyone, I'm just can't sleep and wanted to check in xx

Lisa congrat on being pupo, I'll be there with you tomorrow   x lots of sticky vibes coming your way  

Congrats Dance on your BFP, amazing news xx 

I'm glad you have a date for your et pat, xx 

Orange, thank you for your luck I'm nervous but excited too. Xx sending you   Sticky vibes for your embie ps to snuggle in xx

Am well et tomorrow and praying for a good call from the embryologist, fingers crossed   Xx

Take care of yourselves ladies lots of love Paula xx


----------



## Baby18

Hi ladies I got a bfn not sure how to feel it might not be game over yet got to wait for the clinic to open they might say retest who knows

Feeling numb x


----------



## patbaz

Baby 18 try to stay positive. Sometimes snowbabies take longer to implant so wait until you call clinic. Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## patbaz

Paula good luck with et today sweetie x


----------



## lisamarie1

Thinking of you *baby*

Good luck for today *Paula*, waiting for that phone call is so nerve wracking but it is so much more likely to be good news than bad, hope the ET goes smoothly.

Lisa xxx


----------



## Pagey J

Hi Ladies,

I am new to this thread so little catching up to do. We had our first cycle using ICSI in July which ended due to a early miscarriage. We decided to try a frozen cycle next and I started injecting 16th November. 

Today I started on the tablets with a lining scan booked for 17th and transfer Xmas week. We only have one embryo which is a 4AA blast (I think that is right!) I am feeling extremely anxious today, I don't feel cut out for IVF but I think I just need to speak to people who are in the same boat to pick myself up again. 

Any advise welcome!

Love to all on this roller-coaster of emotion!

xx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Baby18 my heart goes out to you, as Pat has said wait to speak to your clinic, sending you the biggest    xx 

Thank you Pat, Lisa, I'm sure it will all go smoothly xx

Welcome Pajey, you are def in the right place to feel at ease with what you are going through. It definitely is a roller coaster of a journey. We are all here to try and ease any anxieties you may have. Believe me we all have them xx stay strong and positive we will get through. 

Good morning to all the other wonderful ladies on this thread, may your day be as bright as your smiles xx

Lots of love Paula x


----------



## lisamarie1

Hi *Pagey*,

I think we were in the cycle buddies thread together in August, pleased to see that you are back and giving it another go.

It's perfectly natural to feel anxious, I was in bits yesterday waiting for the phone call from the embryologist! I started acupuncture a couple of months ago and found it really helped with my anxiety levels. My pulse rate at the start of a session is through the roof and by the end I'm totally relaxed, I know it's not for everyone and it's not something I ever thought I'd do but it's really helped me.

A 4aa blast sounds pretty good too, ours was a 4bb and is now back on board.

Wishing you lots of luck and I hope you get the best Christmas present of them all!

Lisa xxx


----------



## Baby18

Thanks I'm not giving up just yet still waiting for the clinic to ring, I'm getting my partner ring as I'm at work & I don't want to get upset here!!

Fingers crossed my journey isn't over yet

Good luck to all x


----------



## Pagey J

Thank you for your kind words, I think I will look into acupuncture I have found this cycle so much tougher on the emotions than the last one but I think you never truly know what to expect from the first go.

Babymeerakat - best of luck for today!

Lisamarie - glad your little frostie is back on board. Hope the 2ww isn't to hard on you. 

Has anyone had any side effects from the tablets?

xx


----------



## patbaz

Pages welcome to the thread sweetie x
I am so sorry you've suffered an mc it's the most horrific thing to happen to those of us who suffer from IF. I have lots of side affects mostly tiredness bloated tummy and **** bother (sorry tmi) and I almost forgot about the headaches. You're finding this time tough because you aren't actively doing as much as the last time. Less injections and fewer scans but try to stay positive. I was told that it's a very positive thing that I was able to get pregnant so stay strong huni x


----------



## Baby18

So I've been told to retest tomorrow but not to hold out much hope of it changing

I don't know how I feel at the moment it's all a bit sereale 

Looks like I'm back to the drawing board again trying to look on the positives of having a Christmas drink 

X


----------



## pookiepoo

Baby,
sorry you're in Limbo. I hope that you will get BFP. 

Pagey, I have serious bloating! 

I had my lining scan again today and it's 7.3. My consultant has now put me on oestrogen injections as well and scan on Monday. He thinks my ET will now be next weekend. he just wants it to be perfect! grrr. taking ages. I'm so high on oestrogen I should be laying eggs!

Pany


----------



## patbaz

Baby18     I hope it's better news tomorrow huni x

Pany I feel your pain. I was the same with my lining bit will thicken and as they say slow and steady wins the race 

AFM started on the cyclogest yesterday for et on Monday I feel like I am wishing my life away lol


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Pat,
talk about wishing life away...I've wished it away since Nov 2012 when we were told we need IVF.

I hope it's what you say about lining. I got a call today from my clinic wanting to up my oestrogen further more after blood test...I hope all these drugs will do the trick!

Pany


----------



## patbaz

Stay positive Pany the drugs will definetly work xx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Good evening ladies, 

Well I am sat on my sofa with my 2 embabies on board, thinking to myself how much more positive I feel with this round of ivf. My consultant was amazing, my embryologist made me laugh all the way through the procedure so all in all a pleasant and happy experience. I am not driving for 5 days, as instructed by my nurse, but to walk and laugh as much as possible. My test date is the 15th, so not quite 2weeks. 

Lisa, how has your first day being pupo been? Thinking of you x

baby18, sending you huge hugs and lots of love xx

Pany, hoping your lining thickens nicely for you xx

Pat, hope you have a stress free few days before et xx

Pagey, in terms of side effects, I have had a few headaches and felt a bit anxious, but crying at the silliest things has been my biggest thing! xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone out, I hope you are all safe and well xx

Lots of love

Paula x


----------



## patbaz

Congrats on being PUPO Paula and can I just say I love the positivity in your post. I'm going to borrow some of your positivity over the next few days


----------



## lisamarie1

*Paula*, so glad to hear that it all went well for you today, hope you have a happy and relaxed 2 weeks. My first day has been good, had a bit of a walk this morning and this afternoon but apart from that I have been sat on the sofa with the duvet on me watching films! Totally different from the 2 rounds of ivf where I pretty much carried on as normal, I'm not one for sitting around but thought I would do things differently this time, at least for a few days anyway.
I'll be thinking of you too, your test date is the day after mine, I hope you manage to keep the positivity, I'm sure it's going to help you over the next few days.

*Pany*, I know how frustrating it must be for you, but you will get there in the end! I'm sure it won't be long now.

*Baby*, so hope the result changes for you tomorrow.

Lisa xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi ladies,

is anyone else taking progynova vaginally? I've been taking it orally and vaginally the last week and the latter is causing such itch and discomfort! I called the clinic and now they said I can take all of them orally.

Another scan on Monday to see if if lining has shifted....

My FET is officially taking longer than my fresh!

How's everyone else?


----------



## patbaz

Hey Pany try not to stress my FET is taking much longer than my fresh cycle. I officially started this cycle on the 30th of October and I'm not having et until the 8th of December. It just means that we are taking our time so as to do it perfectly. I've never had progynova vaginally so can't help there sorry xx


----------



## ssltw

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok. I've been a bit quiet on here as not much has been happening, just been taking my progynova and waiting. We've just been for a lining scan at the clinic to see if we're ready to go ahead with FET next Thursday as planned, and my lining is only 8.5mm so they're talking about moving the transfer back. So disappointed! Now waiting for the nurse to ring me this afternoon to let me know what the doctor decides. I was feeling so positive up until now! 
Apparently as my lining for EC was 14mm they know I can 'do much better' in their words, so they want to try to increase the lining. I know it's all to give our little frostie the best chance of implantation, but I've officially had enough of waiting now.

Moan over!


----------



## patbaz

Ssltw    I know how frustrating it can be my et is going to be 10 days later than planned thanks to lining issue stay strong I am sending you big hugs xx


----------



## ssltw

Thanks patbaz, think I just wasn't expecting it as I've overreacted to all the meds so far! Hopefully if we are delayed it will only be for 10 days or so which still puts us before Christmas. 
I just wish we hadn't had the freeze all, as my lining was perfect then!


----------



## patbaz

Everyone will have issues of some description with lining when they're doing FET. I had a freeze all on my first tx so I know just how frustrating it can be sweetie. Try to stay as calm and as positive as you can. After all what's 10 days in the grand scheme of things xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Pat, thanks for your wise words.

It's so ironic that each cycle you get a new worry....never had lining issues before, and now suddenly it's too thin. I'm now googeling about vaginal insertion of Progynova and apparently it does help with lining better than orally...so wonder if I should just bite my lip, take the itch and do it vaginally again as the clinic ideally wants me to do!

I think my ET will be around the 13th-15th now. Original dates were 6th or 7th! OTD around boxing day. Ouch.


----------



## patbaz

Pany just imagine giving your oh a present for Xmas that they can't open until Boxing Day and in that box is a hpt with a BFP in it and that will keep you focused


----------



## pookiepoo

nice touch pat! It will definitely make his day. I was preggers on his last bday and he was over the moon!


----------



## ssltw

Well it was good news in the end, the nurse spoke to the doctor and he's upped my progynova to 8mg and is happy to go ahead with transfer next week. Hopefully as my lining is already 8.5mm the extra will help to improve the thickness over the next week but they don't seem worried.
So tonight is my last buserelin injection, and the start of the dreaded crinone gel! Roll on next Thursday!


----------



## ssltw

And thanks for the advice everyone, it's so nice to be able to talk to ladies who have been through the same thing!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Pat, you take as much positivity as you need my lovely  I'll keep it coming. xx what a lovely thought about the Xmas pressie...but what a lovely present for us all, if we all get our bfps..  for all xxxx

Lisa, it's good that you are taking things easy for the first few days, I too find it difficult doing nothing. I have done a few things but nothing strenuous. 
Have you had any little twinges or niggles?? I have been getting them since ET! Guess it could be a number of things, so I'm not going to over analyse or I'll go  ..lol xx lots of comedy that's what we need to be watching xx

Pany, I'm sorry you are suffering with the vaginal Progynova, have you tried putting a bit of yoghurt on a pad and sitting with it for a while? Sounds yucky I know, but will help to cool the itch xx (plain yoghurt) 

Ssltw, I know it's a struggle when things don't go as planned but try and stay positive, your clinic only want the best possible environment for your snowbaby xx sending you   And lots of  , ooh the Crinoidea is nasty, I feel for you, Im also on 8mg of Progynova, and 2 lots of cyclogest plus the nasty Clexane injection....if it works it'll all be worth it xxxx 


We are all strong and courageous, with lots of fighting spirit, we will get through and overcome our hurdles. What ever life may throw our way we will knock it down or walk right over it, because that what soldiers do...and we are the bravest soldiers there are...xxxx my thoughts and prayers are with you all xxxx

Lots of love Paula


----------



## patbaz

Ssltw delighted for you huni. I sometimes think we stress too much about this whole tx. I know that my first couple of tx (I'm on number6) I was really stressed about everything. This time I'm surprising myself with how chilled out I am. What will be will be xx

Paula the positivity is amazing. I really did steal some because feeling much more positive today 

How are you keeping pet?


----------



## Betsy SW

Hi ladies

Sorry it's been a while since I posted, been in limbo of 2ww but today I got a bfp on my fourth natural fet cycle, so fourth time lucky for me 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Congrats betsy


----------



## ssltw

Congratulations Betsy


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations betsy x


----------



## Ostara

Hi ladies, I haven't been around in a while. Hope everyone's ok  I've just read through all 33 pages! 

My ET is set for Monday, but I'm not feeling very positive  my lining issues from my fresh cycle have carried over to my FET  it was 6.7mm on day 12, so they doubled my progynova dose to 6 tablets a day and 5 days later... It was still 6.7mm  

My clinic keep harping on about how it's the triple stripe pattern that's most important and how the latest evidence says anything over 5mm is fine as long as the three layers are there and they've got a woman who went ahead with transfer with a 4mm lining earlier this year and now she's pregnant with twins blah blah blah... My consultant is happy for go ahead with transfer, so that's what we're doing, but I know my chances are low because of my lining 

We'd originally agreed to only transfer one embryo, but we've asked them to thaw two (2 of our 7 are stored together, so would have had to be thawed together eventually anyway) and if they both thaw OK, we'll transfer both.

Feeling a bit down about the whole thing  and very nervous about Monday because my transfer was so painful last time (I have an acutely anteverted uterus, apparently) and not looking forward to OTD. Which I think will be the 19th, because I'm not sure how I'll survive another negative pregnancy test so close to Christmas 

Sorry for the depressing post xx


----------



## patbaz

Ostara it's perfectly normal to feel that way huni. Try not to worry too much. I've had lining issues every time I've gone for FET it's just one of those things and it's in your clinics best interest to get a positive result so they will have your best interests at heart. I'm also in on Monday for et so we can be buddies   my OTD won't be until 21st though as my clinic insist on at least 13days after transfer.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies, sorry but not a very positive post today, I have pain in my tummy, really low down just keeps niggling me...I know some will say it could be implantation and others will any it could be the medication, 
I just know its my body rejecting my snowbabies!! I have lost all my positivity over night! 
I'm sorry ladies to rant on like this please forgive me..   
I'll be back soon...but only when I have my positivity back

Sending you all the positivity and Strength I can muster xxxx

Love Paula xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Paula no matter how positive a person you are it is only natural to get down. On my last cycle I was so convinced that it hadn't worked and I had a real bloated heavy pulling sensation and I got my BFP unfortunately it didn't last too long but I was grateful to have seen my lo heart beating at 7 weeks. So I think your signs are good it's just all the hormones. When's your otd?? I hope it will be good news for you huni x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Pat, I'm so sorry your pregnancy didn't last, I'll be praying this is your time xx I'll be praying this is all our time xx 

My OTD is the 15th, which in it self is a bad day for me...xx but I will find my positivity! I will xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Paula my brother and his wife lost their first child at birth on the 29th they then struggled to get pregnant. As you can imagine their grief was unbearable and for all of those who loved them and their little angel it was difficult to watch them struggle but then SIL fell pregnant and baby no 2 was born perfectly healthy on the 29th. The most horrendous date in their lives turned into the best. I hope that this is the case for you. I see from your signature that things have not been easy for you either but we wouldnt continue on his road if we weren't strong women and if we didn't have the desire for children that we do. I believe that all of our times will come and that the children who get us for parents will be loved like no other children. 

I am so sorry for all the losses you've suffered. Some of us just get a lot throw. At us and it's really unfair but I am hopeful for you. 
Take care 
Pat xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Paula, pat, shedding tears for your losses.
I pray to god he will be kind this time. He will look our way soon.
Lots of love


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi ladies,
How is this weekend treating you?

My tummy is so bloated, you might think I have ohss! I think the oestrogen is making my body and mind crazy. I'm super annoyed and irritable....had a bog row with DH yestetday. 

He gave me my second oestrogen intramuscular injection today. Ouch. 
I have lining scan in the morning and if Et date, I'll be going to my immunes Dr to get my neupogen wash to prepare...it's all very new, but this cycle we have thrown in the kitchen sink. 

I'm also trying to plan what to to prepare for lunch/dinner on Et day....

So sacred lining is not good tomorrow.

Pany


----------



## danceintherain

Hi everyone

Not posted on here for a while, but am still reading and keeping fingers crossed for all of you. 

Ostara - I've had difficult transfers in the past too, including liberal use of the clamp   I found the circle&bloom hypnosis download helpful this cycle. I listened to it in the car on the way to my transfer (husband was driving!), and I felt really relaxed during the transfer which ended up being really quick and easy. I've also heard that the 'triple-layer' is more important that the thickness of the lining. I also did acupuncture after transfer (the day after and then a couple of days after that), which is thought to encourage implantation. 

Pany - hope you get good news at your lining scan tomorrow. I had lining issues this time too, never had them previously. Ended up on double my starting dose of progynova, and even then my lining was still thinner than all my previous transfers. Despite this it worked out for me this time, and hope it works out for you too. 

Paula - sorry you're having a hard time. I know it's impossible to predict, but I've had pms-type pains every day since a few days after transfer and I got my BFP this time. I still have them now and keep having to go to the bathroom to check that nothing's going on down there. 

Patbaz - good luck for your transfer tomorrow. My clinic makes you wait 13 days till OTD too, hope time flies for you.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi ladies, how are we all? 

Pany I'm sorry you have rowed with your dh, I too had a row with dh...I know it's the meds but it doesn't make you feel very good about yourself, does it?! Bless em they do go through it too!! Oh and pany no more tears please.  

Pat thank you for sharing your brothers story, how tragic for them, but again how wonderfully beautiful xxxx  
Mines a little different, I was left for dead after an RTA an was told I'd never walk again, but 4 years of hard physiotherapy I now walk so the 15th really is a strange day for me....we all have dates we'd rather forget! 
Sending you all the best possible luck for ET tomorrow xx   

Ostara, I'm sure you're lining will be fine, sending you   For tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx

Betsy, congratulations on your BFP, sending you   and   for the whole of your pregnancy xx

Lisa I hope you are doing ok Hunni pie, thinking of you xx

I'll be thinking of you all xx

Lots of love Paula xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing ladies..just wanted to jump on wish *Pany* lots of line thickening luck tomorrow!!

Re: meals, I'm putting a warming casserole in slow cooker ready for when I get back from ET with cheesy mash 

Good luck to all

Essie xx


----------



## patbaz

Essie we cycled together many moons ago. Good luck for your et tomorrow huni.  I'm having et tomorrow too hope it's a good omen x


----------



## EssieJean

Hey Pat, I remember!... Let's hope we'll be _*over*_ the moon this time! Mine's Wed lovely but I'll be cheering you on and checking up on your news. Scary but exciting times!

Good luck tomorrow 

xx


----------



## patbaz

Aww good luck huni. Fingers crossed this will be our time x


----------



## lisamarie1

Evening ladies,

Just wanted to wish you good luck *Pat* and *Essie* for ET tomorrow, hope your dreams come true this time round.

*Pany*, best of luck for your scan tomorrow, hope that lining is nice and thick now.

*Paula*, hope you are feeling a bit better today and that the next few days bring some good news for you.

AFM, think it is probably game over. Started spotting yesterday and it's been a bit heavier today so feeling a bit down. So glad I booked the day off work tomorrow, need a bit of time to get my head together.

Lisa xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Oh Lisa nooo,    I'll be praying for different news tomorrow xx

Good luck for tomorrow Pat, you'll be in my thoughts xx

Pany, hope you get good news tomorrow and the go ahead for ET xx

Welcome Essie, I hope you're ET we'd goes well, I'm sure we'll talk before then xx

Afm, I am a little better feeling really tired but positivity is back, I've decided what will be will be xx
Nite nite ladies love to you all 

Paula xx


----------



## patbaz

Lisa I hope things change for you huni xx

Paula glad to hear the positivity is back x


----------



## Ostara

Hi ladies, ET today... Very nervous. Had a call from the embryologist this morning. No news about our embryos yet, but ET has been brought forward from 12:30 to 12, so not long now.

Fingers crossed for good thawing, please ladies 

Good luck to everyone else with ET today x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Lisa, how are you today Hunni?, has it slowed down? I'm  for you so hard xxxx 

Ostara, good luck et today, xx sure your snowbabies will thaw nicely xx let us know how you get on xx

Pat, thinking of you today for et, not sure what time you are due in but you are in my thoughts...all you ladies are. xx 

Pany, good luck with lining scan today, hoping you get to go to ET soon xxxx

Essie, a casserole sounds wonderful, just what is needed when it's so cold outside xx


----------



## patbaz

Ostara good luck for et huni x

Paula I'm not in until 4:45 so don't need time off work for it which is great. Still no word on my little embies though 

Lisa I hope you're in better spirits today. I always find a bit of good 80s music and a little dance around the living room works wonders 

Pany good luck for your scan. I'm sure all will be as it should!!


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Ladies,

Pat, wishing you lots of luck today! Hope the day will pass by quickly and you get get those embies and then go home to put your feet up!

Ostara - good luck on the ET today. Don't worry. this is the easy part!

Essie, thanks for your thoughts. A casserole sounds fab. Are you flying to your embies tomorrow or are they in UK?

babyM, thanks for your kind thoughts. 

I had my scan, and I'm pleased to say lining is triple and 9mm! My ET will be on the 15th. Still waiting for Embryologist to confirm, but Pat, think you can update the front page for me!

Will start progestrone injections on Wednesday and also getting my neupogen wash same day.

Can't believe this is finally happening.

pany


----------



## orange73

Hi Pany, great news... Must be pleased with the triple lining as well.  Your lining will be even thicker by the 15th. Great news!

Ostara and Pat...hope today went well and your embies are snuggling in tight ;-)

Good look to everyone at all your stages 

Orange x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Pany, so happy to hear your lining has thickened, what does it mean when they say triple layer? No one at my clinic has ever said anything like that to me..  ...your ET is my OTD...ooh how exciting. I'll be praying and thinking of you xx

Lots of love 
Paula xx


----------



## Ostara

Glad to hear your lining thickened, pany 

Well, I am officially PUPOwith two blastocysts. Both survived the thaw, which is great  my transfer wasn't as painful this time either. My bladder was very very full, which was uncomfortable, but it helps straighten out my awkward cervix and uterus, which made transfer a bit smoother  no need for the dreaded clip/clamp this time!

Then we had a quiet lunch, I had my post-transfer acupuncture session and now we're home, doing a whole lot of nothing for the rest of the day. 

Fingers crossed our little blastocysts hatch and implant and decide to stick around


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Welcome to being pupo Ostara, am glad it all went smoothly xx enjoy your 2ww as best you can. Xx


----------



## EssieJean

Hi lovely ladies 

Since I've received such a warm welcome I thought I'd join this thread properly . Bit late in the day but look forward to seeing you all through your bfp's!

*Pany*, fab lining..go girl! I'm at Care Manchester..not got a time yet for Wednesday. Is this usual for FETs? Haven't had one before. Do they thaw first then ring you with a time?

*Pat*.. How was ET? Hope you ok and resting.

*Paula*, thanks for the welcome. Hope you doing ok?

*Ostara*..congrats on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too 

Hello *Lisamarie* and *Orange*.. 

Had acu tonight and last day at work for me tomorrow. Mixed feelings about this cycle but keeping my positivity in check. At least we have Christmas as a distraction!

Essie xx


----------



## patbaz

Essie they phone you the day of transfer to confirm a time as they are never sure how long the embies will take to waken up so you will get a call from embryologist confirming et time for you!
AFM I am sitting with my feet up and relaxing and enjoying being PUPO  now let the madness begin. I'm going to try and update the front page ladies if I can remember how


----------



## Hoochie

Hello all 
Congrats on being Pupo pat  
I've not been on for a whole as moved to 2ww but thought I'd pop back to update and let you know I've got a bfp so go go frozen embies   

Good luck all xx


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations Hoochie  when's your scan?


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Huge congrats Hoochie, wishing you all the best for a happy healthy nine months xxxx

Welcome to being pupo Pat, let's hope the next 2 weeks go quickly and smoothly xxxx

You're very welcome on the welcome Essie..lol, I'll be thinking of you Wednesday xxxx

As for positivity I have it back in bundles, so please feel free to zap some for yourselves xxxx

Lots of love 

Paula xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Whoo hooooo Paula glad you've got your mojo back x


----------



## Hoochie

Thanks I was v surprised had convinced myself hadn't worked  
Hopefully 23 dec still feels a little unreal keep poas!  

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Hoochie it would be lovely to see your little be before Xmas  I'm so thrilled for you x


----------



## Hoochie

Thanks pat it's all I want for Xmas  

Hope the wait goes well for you xx


----------



## patbaz

Me too! My dr asked me today what I wanted for Xmas and I said a baby in my tummy!!


----------



## EssieJean

Thanks *Pat* for the clarification...feels strange though not having a time, especially since we're an hours drive away.

Congrats on your BFP *Hoochie*  

xx


----------



## patbaz

We were told that our consultant wanted to do our et so we got a time given to us on Friday but that was based on embies surviving the thaw. We live about 1.5 hrs (when there is no traffic) from the clinic. We had our appointment for et at 4:45 (had to be in clinic at 4:30) and I didn't get the call until 1 so don't worry x


----------



## EssieJean

Cheers for that Pat... You'd think my clinic would've explained. I hope it's sooner rather than later, providing frosticle survives   

Xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Essie,

My clinic said they'd call me in the morning to confirm time. My ET will en anytime after 1:30pm....guess it will be one of those days by the phone, half way out the door!
Im also about one hour drive away...into central london!


Pat, congrats on being pupo!

Hoochie-woop!


----------



## EssieJean

I'll be waiting outside their door at 10am!


----------



## patbaz

Essie make sure and have your thermals on if you're gonna be too early 

Night all x


----------



## lisamarie1

Hi ladies,

*Pat* and *Ostara*, congratulations on being PUPO, I hope the next 2 weeks don't drive you too crazy and you enjoy the PUPO bubble. Pat, thanks for the advice for raising my spirits, didn't quite feel up to dancing round the living room but I did have a nice day watching cheesy films and wrapping up Christmas presents!

*Pany*, I'm so pleased for you, it was worth the wait in the end and I'm sure it will be the perfect home for your little embies.

*Essie*, best of luck for Wednesday, sincerely hope you get the Christmas present you so deserve.

Congratulations *Hoochie*, so good to hear your good news, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.

And *Paula*, so pleased to hear you have got your positivity back, chuck some over my way, will you? Had a better day today, no more spotting but feel it could go either way at this stage. I had spotting at the beginning of my pregnancy with dd and on both failed ivf cycles so will just have to wait and see how it turns out.

Sleep well ladies
Lisa xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Lisa,I so pleased the spotting has stopped, I didn't want to hassle you but I have been thinking about you all day. Sending you    By the bucket load xx

You will all be in my prayers tonight xxxx

Nite nite ladies, heres to another day done   
Love and   To all xxxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Good morning all,

I'm now on the 1 ww to start the 2ww! lol.....this when is this waiting game over?!

Pat & Ostara - are you keeping sane?

Essie - wishing you lots of luck today!! Thinking about you on this very cold day.

Paula, Lisa, how are you?

Pany


----------



## lisamarie1

Thanks for thinking of me *Paula*, still no spotting today but I'm totally paranoid about it starting again. It's so annoying that the symptoms you get from taking the progesterone are absolutely the same as period pains! However, I'm trying to remain calm and think positive thoughts. At work today, so that's helping slightly to take my mind off things.

*Pany*, less than a week to go sweetie, hope this week goes nice and quickly for you.

Lisa xxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Thanks Lisa....
As christmas is approaching, not very busy at work so just sitting and googling and on FF! 
Wish I was at home so I could watch TV or something! That would keep me more occupied!


----------



## EssieJean

Hi ladies, sorry just a quickie from me (meant to be working!) - just had call from clinic - I'm in for ET 10.20am tomorrow  

Hope everyone well  

Essie xx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Good luck Essie, I will thinking of you sweeti xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Good luck, Essie! Glad you have an actual time now down to the minutes!

Sounds like we will be close to eachother on the 2WW then. x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Lisa, glad to hear spotting has stayed away   It stays that way.. Keep thinking your positive thoughts cause they really do work. Don't work too hard, I hope your job isn't too strenuous!! Dyou know I haven't had any symptoms from the progesterone, and I'm doing 2 pessiries a day! I've not had any other, other than those few niggles the day after et...not sure what to think really.   xxxx

Pany, lol at your post, you confused me no end...stil trying to work it out..lol xxxx

Pat Ostara, hope you are managing to keep yourselves busy xxxx

Afm, if I really tell you how I'm feeling ill be here all day, so just gonna say Another day is nearly over, then only six days to go....needing to know is slowly driving me insane.....that's it xxxx

Love to all 

Paula xxxx


----------



## Ostara

Hi ladies,

Am I keeping sane? Short answer? No. Lol. It has been a little over 24 hours since transfer and I'm already going crazy... Wondering if my little blastocysts are hatching out of their shells as they should be today... Whether my thin lining is receptive enough... Whether one or both will stick around... Whether I'm gonna have a Christmas miracle when I test next Friday... Or if I'm going to have my heart broken again right before Christmas, in which case I will have to either pretend like nothing is wrong or ruin my family's Christmas by telling them that we went through another cycle without telling them, hoping to give them happy news on Christmas Day... And instead have to tell them that it failed again 

I am not doing a good job of staying sane


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Oh Ostara, I feel exactly the same way, whether one or both will stick, is my lining good enough, will my body reject these babies too?? Stop....take a breath and relax. You need to keep busy, do some baking, watch a film read a book, go for a walk....easier said than done I know, but you have to try, keeping positive is the key...Honestly it is xx sending you     And loads of   xx 
Paula xx


----------



## Ostara

Thanks Paula  I'm trying very hard to stay positive. It's just hard, knowing that having a lining of 6.7mm puts me at a disadvantage, even with two blastocysts in there.

I have cookies in the oven already, so I'm way ahead of you on the baking thing! lol. And I'm watching the Christmas 24 movie channel because hubby never lets me watch it, so I might as well make the most of it! I'm allowing myself today to be lazy... Tomorrow I have to decorate the Christmas tree and start making my Christmas cards


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Morning ladies, how are we all today?

Ostara, glad to see you are ahead of me with the baking..lol xx how are you feeling today?? Better I hope xx

Lisa how are you doing today? Been thinking of you xx

Essie wishing you all the best for today, you'll soon be pupo, xx


Afm, still no symptoms, not over analysing anything though, staying positive and  only 5 days to go...so not long xx

Have a great day what ever it is you may be doing 

Lots of love 

Paula xxxx


----------



## pookiepoo

GOOD LUCK, ESSIE! x


----------



## Ostara

Morning ladies 

I'm feeling a bit calmer today, thank you, Paula. I started my day with some hypnotherapy, so I'm feeling quite relaxed and a bit more positive. A friend of mine had egg collection yesterday and got a good number of eggs, but got the call this morning to say only 3 had fertilised. She's still feeling really positive about her chances this cycle (it only takes one, after all) but it made me realise how lucky I am to not have to worry about the quality of my embryos this time round. Both of my embryos survived the thaw and that's amazing. My lining might not be perfect, but my embryos have already survived being frozen and thawed... If any embryos can make themselves comfy in my lining, they can 

Plus, it's the 19th.  which means it's officially Christmas - my Christmas tree goes up today and it's the day I feel closest to my nan, who we lost almost 12 years ago.  I feel like she's with me today 

Hope everyone else is having a good day


----------



## EssieJean

Hi ladies  thanks for all your good luck wishes!

I'm now officially PUPO! OTD 22nd. Went through every emotion on way there but now our Baby Christmas Frosticle is home with us. To stay hopefully 

*Ostara*.. Glad your feeling better. I always put the Christmas tree up listening to Nat King Cole (Christmas CD) as my grandma liked him and it always makes me feel close to her even though she's been gone 30yrs. Re: embies, they thrive on adversity, that's why there's such a high success rate in the thawing process. Keep the faith. They're in the best place 

*Pany* how are you doing? Hope you're managing to keep busy 

Hi *Paula*, not long now? Are you an early tester or will you wait until OTD? Fingers and toes crossed for you 

Hugs to all
Essie xx


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations on being PUPO essie. Sending you sticky vibes x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Essie, welcome to the pupo madness lol, hoping it goes smoothly xx 

I am going to try and hold out for OTD but I doubt I'll last,   I'll probably be poas from Saturday...I am quite prepared for a negative but also optimistic for a positive   Xx

Wishing all you brave wonderful ladies the best present we could ever hope for xxxx

Have a lovely evening 

P xx


----------



## lisamarie1

Evening ladies,

Congratulations *Essie* on being PUPO, hope you manage to stay sane over the next couple of weeks and that the Christmas preparations keep you occupied.

*Ostara*, glad to hear that you are feeling calmer today, hope you manage to keep that positivity.

*Paula*, thanks for thinking of me sweetie but unfortunately it's all over for us. Started full blown af this morning so definitely no hope for us for this cycle. Feeling pretty numb about the whole thing at the moment but still thinking of giving it one more go at a fresh cycle in the new year. Had a glass of wine this evening for the first time in goodness knows how long and am feeling the effects now!

Wishing all you ladies the best of luck, I'll check back in every now and then to see how you are getting on.

Lisa xxx


----------



## patbaz

Lisa I am so sorry. I know your grief. Be kind to yourself huni xx


----------



## ssltw

Thanks everyone, we've just had the call from the embryologist and the first frostie blast is thawing nicely! Fingers crossed it will keep going well, we're booked in for transfer at 12.30!! Will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## patbaz

Best of luck ssltw it's plain sailing now you've had the call!!


----------



## pookiepoo

Good luck, ssltw!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Lisa, I am so so sorry, I am crying for you. This is so unfair   I am here if you want to chat just pm me xxxx

Ssltw, good luck for et today, am sure all will go well.

Ostara, Pat, Pany, Essie, how are you all feeling today? 

Here's to a stressfree and productive day hope it goes well for you all xxxx

Lots of love 
P xx


----------



## orange73

Sstlw, best of luck today!

Lisa, I'm so sorry... I'm so sad for you guys. :-( Hope your OH is giving you lots of cuddles.  Have everything crossed for you for a fresh cycle in the new year. 

Pany, how's your 1WW, before the the 2WW going? ;-) Only 4 days to go then you can have your little embies back in you.  Hope the times speeding up a little now x

Essie, congrats on being PUPO ;-)

Hi to all and thinking of you all on the 2WW and approaching transfer 

Orange xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi babymeerkat(Paula),

I'm feeling a little rough this morning tbh. Wish I hadn't come in to work as I feel like I could sleep standing up 

How are you doing huni?


----------



## lisamarie1

Thanks for your kind words, ladies. To be honest, I think OH has given up, he doesn't think it is going to happen for us. At the moment, I still do and over the last few years I have never once thought that I wouldn't have another child. However, we do have a plan in place and will have one more fresh session of ivf in March/April. And if that doesn't work, at least I will feel that we have given it a good go and hopefully, there will be no regrets.

Anyway, we're going to be pretty busy over the next few weeks so hopefully that will help to take my mind off things.

Good luck today *ssltw*, I'll be checking in to see how it went.

*Paula*, thanks again for thinking of me, I'll be thinking of you over the next few days.

*Pat*, sorry to hear you are feeling rough, can't you skive off early?! Thanks for starting this thread and for keeping me going over the last few weeks!

I hope you all get the best Christmas present ever.

Lots of Love, Lisa xxx


----------



## patbaz

Lisa I too have a plan in place if this doesn't work. One more fresh cycle as I can't imagine not being a mum . I can't skive off early as I teach and they would have to cover my classes at short notice. But I'm not too bad really just needed a moan


----------



## Ostara

I'm so sorry, Lisa  this whole process can be so cruel 

I'm ok.  I put my Christmas tree up yesterday but didn't get any further than putting the lights on (I'm a bit of a freak... My 7ft tree has 720 lights on it, so it takes a while) and I've woken up today with a sore back  so I'll be taking it easy today. The rest of the decs will have to wait, I'm going to focus on making my Christmas cards instead. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## patbaz

Wow Ostara a 7ft tree that sounds gorgeous. Have a lovely day making your cards x


----------



## Ostara

Thanks patbaz  we have tall ceilings, so a shorter tree looks funny in our living room. Takes forever to decorate though!

I've only managed 4 cards so far today. Stupid aching back!


----------



## ssltw

I'm home and officially PUPO! The embryo had thawed beautifully and was already hatching so fingers crossed it couldn't have gone any better. OTD is 21st X


----------



## patbaz

Congrats on being PUPO huni. You have same test date as me. Sending you sticky vibes x


----------



## ssltw

Thank you, sending sticky vibes right back!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies, 

Lisa, glad to hear you have a plan in place for next year...engross yourself into Christmas have a large glass of Wine, or Two..  sending you  lots of  The your OH he has to be positive, it helps to keep you both strong xx

I'm sorry you are feeling tired Pat, you have the weekend to look forward to, so get as much rest as you possibly can xx 

Ostara, try a little tiger balm on your back or you could try a little olive oil with cloves, warmed...all natural and smells quite nice too. xx I hope your back doesn't give you too much jip xx

Afm, I have been getting more and more cramping since yesterday and I feel nauseous, if I eat I'm fine, then an hour or so later I feel sick again, eat agin I'm ok!! Never eaten sooo much in my life!! I'm only 4ft 11ins, and have never weighed more than 7 and a half stone...I darnt go in the scales!!  only 3 sleeps to go, and I can test....although I may still test tomorrow morning!! But we'll see.. 

Sending    And   To all you brave and wonderful ladies....xx

Have a great day girlies 

Lots of love 
P xx


----------



## patbaz

Paula it's all sounding very positive for you huni xx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Thanks Pat, I've just been reading the 2ww thread,  I hope you do still have your positivity, I have bundles if you need to zap some for yourself xxxx I'll be thinking of you and praying for our snowbabies to stick nice and tight xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Babymeerkat you are such a lovely person. My positivity is quite good at the minute. I'm quite upbeat. I'm not counting any chickens though. I've been through times where I'm sure I'm getting a BFP to times when I'm not and the truth is we just won't know until OTD. On my OTD I will be 4 +5 so the POAS should be definitive. 

I am trying to be relaxed this time as what will be will be. There is nothing I can do to change the outcome so I'm just going to enjoy being PUPO even though I'm wishing time would hurry up . 

How are you doing?

Pany is everything ok?


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi all,

3 more days to transfer! Tomorrow, I have my OCD cleaner coming over to clean the house from top to toe! I've already warned DH that will will nee to take care of everything during the 2ww. My father in law is coming to visit next week (during the 2ww), so that should keep us occupied. Although i won't be strolling the streets sightseeing with them for most parts as I think it's important to have lots of rest and not to be out in the cold too much!

Pat - thanks for asking. I'm ok. nervous. keep getting negative feelings, then everytime someone at my clinic gets BFP (which is a lot these days) I get a positive feeling that I'm in the best place and it has to work! 

No real side-effects from all the meds I'm taking. And believe me, there is loads, including all the immune meds! Got a call from nurse today that I have a mild bacteria in the you know what, but nothing i need to take meds for....only canestan creme if there's any itching. think it was the stupid progynova.....but no more itching now.

I will do early beta test 9day post day 5 transfer....that will be the 24th! Roll on Christmas! 

Paula, glad you have your positivity back. I wish you all the best as you test (tomorrow?!) 

hi to everyone else

Pany


----------



## orange73

Hi Pany,

I have a good feeling all will go really well for you, pls don't be nervous.  Sorry you have the infection but glad you've found out what it is..  I'm wishing you all the best for mon but i know it will go well.  Have a good weekend and next week your two embies will be all snuggled up ;-)

Orange x


----------



## pookiepoo

Oh orange u are so sweet, my crgh buddy! I hope our clinic will do the trick on me again! Can't wait to get the embies back in me in 2 days!

Feel a bit congested in back of throat. Hope no cold Is coming upon me!

How's everybody else?

Pany


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Morning all, I am sad to say I'm out, I did a test this morning and it was a No! My otd is tomorrow but as so many ladies seem to get a BFP before their otd, I just know I'm out. I didn't get any implantation bleeding or any major cramps, nothing nada zip zilch!!! 

Good luck to you all,  I wish you every happiness and success with your futures what ever they may hold for you all. 

Wishing you all very Merry Christmases and wonderful New Years xxxx

Lots of love Paula xx


----------



## patbaz

Paula I sent you a pm xx


----------



## Ostara

Oh Paula  I'm so sorry xx I have read stories of women getting BFNs the day before OTD and then a BFP on test day. In fact, a woman who is being treated at my clinic got a BFN on test day and was devastated. But a week later, there was still no sign of her period so she took another test and it was positive! She had a private scan this week (ahead of the one offered by the clinic because she was so worried) and everything is fine and progressing nicely. So it does happen!

I know how you feel though - I tested early during my fresh cycle adjust knew it hadn't worked for me and no amount of stories like the one I've just told you made me feel any better. I hope you're one of the lucky ladies who ends up being one if those stories though xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Thanks you Ostara, like you said, we know our bodies. xx I will retest again tomoorow and probably Tuesday too...I have had no sign of AF but also no other signs either. xx

Good luck to you I pray you get your bfp xx

P xx


----------



## EssieJean

Paula massive   I will say though last cycle I tested the *night* *before* OTD morning and got a bfn, in the morning BFP. Let me tell you, I learnt my lesson that day!

I know we do what we can to protect ourselves, quite rightly so, but test tomorrow, a lot of women don't have symptoms and some that do are down to pesky pessaries.

You've been such a source of positivity on this thread for everyone, so we're all now pouring a bucket load over you right now! I'm still holding onto hope for you lovely.

Essie xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Girls I think I'm pregnant! I just done a test on official testing day. I've got two lines but it's not as strong as the control line so I'm afraid I might be losing it. Does anyone know where I can buy a digital on a Sunday evening? Xxx


----------



## patbaz

First off congratulations on your bfp  I think that you can get the digital tests in asda sainsburys or Tesco so if there's a 24hr near you give them a go. Also the reason the line might be feint is because it's so late in the day. Clinics usually ask you to test with first urine of the day x


----------



## EssieJean

Congratulations *Baby*/*ies*!   

Test lines are rarely as strong as control line so my clinic informed me. You can get CB digital from asda as they're open 24hr.

All the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Essie xx


----------



## EssieJean

Great minds Pat! How you doing? Xx


----------



## patbaz

Yeah not too bad! Trying really hard not to symptom spot. Only one week left to go though. 

How are you getting on lovely?  Are you having any symptoms at all?


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thank you guys third time lucky hopefully. The 24 hours are probably shut coz it's a Sunday I'm going to be awake all night now waiting for the morning! Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Baby are you in NI by any chance??


----------



## Baby/ies2014

I'm in wales xxxx


----------



## patbaz

I thought it was only in ni where everywhere shut at 6 on a Sunday x


----------



## EssieJean

Zilch Pat.. Thought I felt a nip earlier then convinced myself it's my imagination..also bit of fluttering but again either imagination or pessaries. No sore (.)(.) like last cycle. 

Really trying hard not to symptom spot but slowly going   Yesterday and today was implantation day so was hoping for something, anything. Spent some time reading stories about bfp's with no symptoms to keep my feet on the ground  . 

This time next week I'll not be wanting the evening to end. 

You'd think 2ww's would get easier wouldn't you, but they don't.

Hope you're managing to keep yourself busy.

Xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

4 o'clock here :/ and I'm desperate to go and get a digital lol xxx


----------



## patbaz

A bit like yourself keep telling myself I'm feeling things then I catch myself in and say wise up. It's so difficult. Although I have very few symptoms in my last tx which was a bfp!


----------



## EssieJean

Then hopefully *Pat* we'll be two more adding our 'no symptom' success stories soon 

Take it easy *Baby*, you'll be able to test again soon, in the meantime a line is a line..relax and have sweet dreams tonight lovely 

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Fingers crossed Essie that this is both our times xx

Baby like Essie says enjoy your BFP and have sweet dreams tonight x


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thank you everyone I wish everyone the best success it's so heart breaking this but in time looks like it does work in the end xxxxx


----------



## ssltw

Patbaz I've been exactly the same, catching myself 'feeling' things and then telling myself it's the meds or all in my head. Only 6 sleeps to go!


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi ladies
I'm waiting for the call this morning to go in for my FET.
I wanted to record my symptoms from progestrone before transfer so I don't confuse myself later on:
- bloated
- tired and sleepy
- plenty of CM (probably from crinone)
-slightly sore boobs on the sides
-wake up very hungry in the morning

Wish me luck!

Pany

Ps congrats baby


----------



## patbaz

Best of luck Pany xx


----------



## ssltw

Pany I'm glad it's not just me that's waking up starving! It doesn't matter what I eat at the moment, I'm starving again an hour later. Good old progesterone!
Best of luck today, let us know how it goes


----------



## Baby/ies2014

I went out and got a clear blue digital and its says 2-3 weeks, cant take it all in. Good luck for today Pany xxx


----------



## patbaz

Baby so delighted for you huni x. How many did you have put back?? Could it be twins??


----------



## orange73

Congrats Baby!! That's fab news!!    

Orange x


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi pat I had two transferred one aa and one ab/c so it's a possibility! Me and my partner are not together anymore more he left in the middle of it but I have so much support from my mother and he partner I know I can do this on my own. Thanks orange can see you have had good news too! How are you feeling? Xxxxx


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi ladies,

Transfer done. We had a good lunch at home. Dad and DH came to clinic with me.
Dr had Spanish music on and had clean me a lot of crinone residue.

2 6BBs transferred. They were frozen on day 5, but because assisted hatching they are 6. Embryologist said they both thawed 100%.

Emotionally I feel fairly numb. Not super exited and just relieved transfer has happened. I guess after so many transfers one can only be so much positive....

Hope this week passes quickly. On way home to watch Miranda and laugh a bit.

Pany

Baby, I'm glad your family is supporting you. My family is also really important to me


----------



## Hopefulshell

Wishing you the best of luck Pany 
My TNFa levels are v similar to yours
so keeping everything crossed that the
immunes tx is the missing link for us both!

Have as relaxing a 2ww as possible 


X


----------



## pookiepoo

Thanks hopeful! Yes, immune tests and tx has been intense since the summer!
When's your ET?
All the best,
Pany


----------



## patbaz

Congrats on being PUPO Pany. Welcome to the 2ww madness x


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

This thread has been moving so quickly! I feel that I finally have news...transfer booked for Fri this week. 6 of my 7 snow babies survived the thaw. Dare I hope? 

*Pany* Congrats on being pupo!  Hope 2ww goes in quickly for you. When is otd? I know what you mean about not feeling positive. I think I've sounded so negative recently in my attempts to protect myself.

*Baby/ies* Congrats on your bfp! Gives me hope that fet does work!

Hope everyone doing ok on their 2ww.

Skye


----------



## pookiepoo

My clinic OTD is 29th, but they make you wait too long.
I will probably go get a BETA bloods earlier....


----------



## EssieJean

Congrats on being PUPO *Pany*  Hope the 2ww doesn't send you too  Xx


----------



## Ostara

Hi ladies 

Congrats on being PUPO pany

I'm now 7dp5dt. Got a stinking headache, feeling a bit sick, had some cramps... Either I'm pregnant, my period is on its way or the progesterone is to blame. Nice that everything is so clear cut, isn't it?? Lol

Went back to work today, so I'm shattered on top of everything else. Roll on Friday. I just want to know now


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies, 

That's me pupo!   Had 2 embies transferred at lunchtime today! A day 3, 6 cell and a 9 cell! OTD is New Years Day! I will be testing on Hogmanay! Had hoped for a 5 day ET so have mixed feelings about it. 

Hope everyone else doing ok. 

Skye


----------



## pookiepoo

Welcome sky. Welcome to 2ww craziness


----------



## jend0906

Hi ladies, can I join you? I had 2 day 5 blasts transferred on Monday. No real nervousness or symptoms as of yet so hoping this 2ww is better than the last. This is the last cycle with OE and not really sure what's next if this doesn't work. I've been through more cycles than I ever set out to do and more heartache than my fair share. Hoping I won't need to think of the next step!!

Good luck to all of you also in the 2ww x


----------



## patbaz

My goodness Jen you have been through such a lot huni. I really hope that this is your time huni. Welcome to the gang x


----------



## Pagey J

Hi all,

I haven't been on in a while trying to work and prepare for Christmas madness! Congrats to those who have had bfp and pupo it certainly gives me a little more hope each time.

Afm I had my lining scan yesterday was only 7 and they like it to be 8 but they have decided to go ahead with transfer on Tuesday! I only have one frostie in storage so fingers crossed it survives the thaw. 

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Best of luck pagey your lining has plenty of time to thicken up x

AFM I have terrible wind and indigestion feeling horrible


----------



## julez10

Just wanted to let you know that after my BFP last month I had my eight week scan and, so far, all is looking well. I got to see the heart beat and the little bean.  Due date is July 31. Suffering with morning sickness, but am not complaining as feel so privileged to be in this position. Good luck ladies, I wish you all luck and strength on this horrendous journey we have to travel to reach our dreams.


----------



## patbaz

Amazing news julez. Sorry you've got morning sickness but it's a sure sign things are moving along nicely. Thanks for updating us xx


----------



## jend0906

Thanks for the welcome Patbaz, yes it's certainly been a tough journey. Add to that a marriage breakdown last year (my decision) and I'm now doing treatment alone!

Julez congrats on scan news, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

Pages good luck for transfer


----------



## Ostara

BFN  there are no words to describe how broken I feel today 

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test.


----------



## jend0906

So sorry Ostara


----------



## pookiepoo

Sorry ostara.

Wish you best of luck in 2015. Make sure to go to your review consultation with questions and research. 

Jen, how are you? I'm symptom spotting but not much really....definitely not feeling same as last time, not sure good or bad thing.

Pat, how are you? 

Hope all are well.


----------



## patbaz

Ostara I know that there are absolutely no words of comfort huni. Please be kind to yourself. We will all be thinking of you xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Pany im doing ok huni I was up most of last night with terrible indigestion and I still have it today!!  I'm supposed to test in Sunday but tbh I am terrified of the result. What ever happens though I know that I will be ok as I plan to cycle again if it is a bfn. 

How are you doing??


----------



## pookiepoo

Hey pat,How come indigestion? Did you eat anything differently? Maybe it's a good sign?

AFM, I'm symptom spotting myself....I haven't had any AF type cramps thsi time, which worries me as that's what I had last time. It was a fresh cycle though, so not sure if FEt would be different. 

Tummy is bloated, breasts are large and sore. Less this morning. Last night was very sore. 
We will definitely try again, but not sure what we will do differently. 

My clinic OTD is on 29th, but I think I will test earlier.....scared too! Frightened.


----------



## jend0906

Pany I'm symptom spotting too! Have had some very mild cramps and a couple of sharp twinges. My boobs aren't sore at all which is unusual, they normally get sore straight away with the cyclogest so not sure if that's a good or bad thing. Still feeling pretty detached to be honest. My clinic otd is 27th but will cave before then!!


----------



## patbaz

Girls try not to cave in and POAS early as it could leave you feeling really low if you get a bfn and it was simply too early to test. Clinic set its otd for a reason so hold out on POAS. 

I haven't eaten anything differently Pany I just have terrible indigestion think it's from the cyclogest. Only two more sleeps


----------



## jend0906

Patbaz not long to go for you now, best of luck for otd.

I am an early tester I'm afraid and yeah whilst I wouldn't necessarily recommend it as it can cause stress, it did actually help me last cycle. I tested from 7dp5dt I think and got bfn's, so she it got to OTD it was no huge shock, I'd already got my head around the negative result. That's just me though, can't help it


----------



## patbaz

Jen I will be honest with you. I think I'm too frightened of another bfn to test early. And as much as the 2ww is torturous there is still hope. My otd is 13dp5dt so for the last 4 days I know I could've tested and got a definitive answer but I'm a big chicken lol. U will know one way or another tomorrow but trying very hard not to get my hopes up


----------



## jend0906

Of course! I get that too, I am so terrified of a bfn too but just find the waiting torture. I always just want it over with. Think I prefer longer to get used to a bfn than just getting it on otd. I admire anyone that has more willpower than me and waits. Hope this is your time


----------



## Anechka

Good morning all dear ladies 
I have been a silent follower of this thread for last month or so.

I wanted to share my experience for the benefit of others,  just got my bfp for the first time in my life, after 6, 5 years of ttc.
I had 2 5d snowbabies transferred last friday 12/12/14. 
I hardly had any symptoms at all, apart from being very tired and having quite disturbed sleep, I also became extremely emotianal, crying and laughing for no reason lol..  My otd is 23/12/14 but after being up since 6am I sneaked into bathroom and done a test while dh was making coffee downstairs  
Its very thick second line,  Dear God, am I dreaming?  
So I just wanted to say that no symptoms doesnt automatically mean a negative outcome.
Ladies, I'm still in shock as I type it. I wish u all get your bfp and ill keep an eye on this thread


----------



## patbaz

Anechka congratulations huni and thanks for your story. It gives us all hope. 

Jen I'm hoping both of us get our bfp as we have been through a lot xx


----------



## Chemgirl

Anechka

Thanks for sharing this. You and I are in a similar situations, though I only had transfer yesterday.  The 2ww is sending me potty already!

Best wishes for you -it might be twins, what a blessing!


----------



## fellybabe

Congrats Anechka


----------



## patbaz

I'm out bfn for me again. No tears just numb. Good luck to everyone. I hope you get you're wishes as you're all an amazing group of women. I'm not giving up. I always had a plan to go again. It might be lucky number seven for me. 

It's been a privilege to cycle with you all. 

Much love,
Pat
xx


----------



## skye11

*Patbaz* So sorry to see your news. Sending you a big . This journey is so cruel.

Skye


----------



## jend0906

Patbaz so sorry hun. Indulge yourself in all the things you've stayed away from and good luck for the next cycle. Sending lots of


----------



## ssltw

Well it's OTD today and our little frostie made it, we got a BFP!


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Patbaz,
So sorry , you have been such an encouragement to everyone on this thread. It's a poor consolation , but do all the things you previous haven't been able to do.

Ssltw,
Congratulations on BFP hope it sticks.

Post BFN  - feel so alone, without my DFET onboard anymore. I am trying to avoid seeing friends who are pregnant or just given birth as I don't want to pretend to be in the festive spirit.


----------



## patbaz

Twinkle you poor love. It's awful having to put on a brave face but those who know you best will understand and won't try and make you do things you don't want to. The horrible thing is life goes on and people who haven't been through the rollercoaster of tx just don't get it. Remember that there are always people here ready to listen and to give you a huge virtual hug which I am sending to you right now petal xx


----------



## Ostara

Congratulations ssltw.

I'm so sorry, pat 

Twinkle, I feel the same. So lonely. Just completely broken hearted  my period started this morning. Even more than the bfn, that really brought it home that it's over  I've cancelled Christmas. I can't face pretending to be ok. We weren't going to tell our families until the new year, but it became obvious that I couldn't put on a brave face. So now I've ruined everyone else's Christmas too  It's my nephew's second Christmas. He's 19 months old and I love him with all my heart.. But I can't even think about watching my younger sister be a mum on Christmas Day when I'm feeling so empty


----------



## pookiepoo

Ostara,
Breaks my hear to hear your pain. I know exactly how you feel. I also have a 23 month old nephew and I love him more than anything in the world. But every time I see his cute face, I wonder if I will ever have one, just like him. The love I feel for him is so strong, it's so painful to Think I may never feel an even stronger love for my own child. 
Despite this, If I were you, I would dust my shoulders, and do something that will change your scenery. Maybe a night out with DH? Maybe a romantics dinner? Maybe book a quick trip away? 
You can also do some research for why this cycle didn't work and what yiu need to do next time? Maybe go to different clinic websites? That way you can plan for 2015 and all the opportunities that come with it. Belive me, planning for next tx is what will get you moving.

I wish you and all the bfn ladies lost of luck. It will happen, we have to believe it will. Not everyone will succeed after a couple of cycles. 

Pany


----------



## patbaz

Essie I hope things go well for your this morning x


----------



## Pagey J

Hi everyone,

Thinking of those who have had bfn the last few days. I hope you find the strength inside to continue with any Christmas plans.

Afm, I am booked in for transfer tomorrow at 11:45 I'm incredibly nervous. I have one little frostie so hoping and praying it survives the thaw. I know the embryologists start at 8 so guessing they will call by 11? I haven't done a FET before. 

X


----------



## patbaz

Hi pagey 
Best of luck for tomorrow huni. Did they give you a provisional time?? If not I would say they will phone you mid morning. It's really difficult waiting on that call but the vast majority of FROSTIES thaw well x


----------



## jend0906

Pagey - good luck for tomorrow!!

Congrats to ssltw, Anechka and any other bfp's I've missed

Sending huge hugs to those struggling after bfn's, it's just so crap!!

I got a faint line yesterday but a clear bfp on digital today at 7dp5dt. It's a very very cautious bfp with my history. Very early days, going to try to see my doctor tomorrow for bloods


----------



## Flash18

Hi Pagey

Thinkng of you - how exciting that your transfer is tomorrow. Please don't be nervous - I had my transfer today and my frostie survived the thaw. When I asked my doctor last week, he said he didn't know why I was worrying as most embryos frozen by vitrification survive quite well. Do you know the method yours was frozen by? Wishing you lots of luck, hope the whole process goes smoothly!

I'm already counting the sleeps until I can test - OTD is 31/12! Hopeful that our blast is a sticky one!

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Jen I understand your worries only too well. You will not be comfortable until that baby is in your arms for now enjoy being pregnant and congratulations in your bfp huni. It is so very much deserved xx


----------



## patbaz

Flash congratulations on being PUPO and good luck with your test on New Years eve. It could be a good omen huni x


----------



## Flash18

Thank you Patbaz, that is very sweet of you. I am sorry to see your sad news - been following this thread for a while now and I really had my fingers crossed for you! Lots of love. I have to say that I believe  that you will have success soon, you are such a positive and kind person - you really do deserve it!

My husband and I also see this as a good, positive omen - especially considering today was our anniversary! It has been such a special day.

X


----------



## patbaz

Oh flash all those omens point to a good result. I have my review appointment next Tuesday so we will see what happens and take it from there. I have spent today having a good old cry and tonight I feel so much better now. Life goes on and so will I


----------



## Pagey J

Morning ladies,

Patbaz - no they didn't give a provisional time I'm going to try not sit by the phone and keep myself busy.

Jend - congratulations on the bfp! Hope bloods go well.

Flash - Best of luck enjoy being PUPO. I am not to sure on the method they were frozen. I have noticed reading through all the posts I haven't been given very much information about my treatment/ eggs etc but then again this is a first for me so I never knew what to ask.

Well my fingers are crossed hoping for a good call, my tummy is doing somersaults. I am so glad I found this site its so nice to have the support from the people that really know the struggles of IVF.

x


----------



## patbaz

Pagey good luck for the call and your transfer today xx


----------



## Flash18

Good luck Pagey - fingers crossed all goes okay this morning!  Keep us posted. xx

Pat - so pleased that you have booked in your follow up. I also find that having a plan in place does seem to ease the pain. It helps because you feel like you are doing something, a step in the right direction. Remember one day at a time and it is good to have a little cry  here and there!

xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks flash. I'm a teacher so planning is in my blood lol. I always feel bette when I am doing something rather than just hanging around


----------



## Flash18

It must be a 'teacher' thing as I too am a teacher! Hope you're resting up and enjoying the hols. I always find the Autumn term quite draining so am grateful to have a few lazy days to wrap up warm and enjoy the lead up to Christmas! Xx


----------



## jend0906

Flash - congrats on being pupo, hope the 2ww goes smoothly. What a lovely test date.

Afm - well the lovely bubble doesn't take long to burst and the worry to set in. I've had some very light spotting and whilst my rational mind reminds that this is normal especially with aspirin and clexane, my heart is worrying. i didn't manage to see my dr for bloods today as he was in theatre but will see him first thing tomorrow, hopefully he'll put my mind at ease.


----------



## Flash18

Pagey - been thinkng about you. Hope you got on okay today. 

Jend - thanks for the wishes. I would be so pleased to have celebrate New Year with non alcoholic beverages! Here's hoping....

Sorry to hear you're spotting lightly. When is your OTD? Hope the doctor will have good news when you see him tomorrow! The blood result should give a clear indictation and also will put your mind at ease, fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## jend0906

Thanks Flash, my otd isn't until 27th but I got a very faint positive at 6dp5dt and a clear digital positive yesterday.

Pany - how are you doing?


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Jen
Thanks for asking. Heard you have some concerns. I hope it all get sorted and get good blood results soon!

I'm 8dpd5 think like you?! Had very light pink watery discharge this afternoon with AF pains. Cried my eyes out. 
Feeling better now but mentally in terror.


----------



## patbaz

Pany the 2 www is the worst part of ivf tx. Your mind plays terrible games with you. Not long to go now sweetie. Keep your chin up x


----------



## pookiepoo

Thanks Pat. By now I thought I should be well prepared and hard as stone. A bfn is nothing compared to miscarriage or being forced to terminate because of a virus.
But no. I still cry like this is my first time feeling the pain.

Thank you so much for being there.


----------



## jend0906

Yes Pany I'm 8dp5dt too, we had the same et date. I always forget how tough it all is in between treatment and then it soon comes flooding back. When's your otd again? You're doing so well and I have all those AF type pains with the spotting so hopefully yours is implantation too  . Hang in there, here if you need us xx


----------



## Pagey J

Hi all, 

Didn't manage to get on yesterday as Internet is down so on the DH phone. But the transfer was all fine yesterday so officially pupo. Wahoo! The embryo thawed perfectly  thank you all for your kind words to ease my worry about the thaw. I've had some AF sort of pains this afternoon so hopefully it's all ok. Just going to take a day at a time with it. 

x


----------



## jend0906

Pagey - congrats on being Pupo. Hope you can relax over christmas until the craziness of the 2ww hits.

Wishing all you ladies a merry Christmas


----------



## Flash18

Pagey - so pleased to hear all went well. Congrats on joining the PUPO club. I've also had mild aches and v mild spotting today when I wipe. Wonder if it is the after effects of the transfer on Monday....who knows.... When is your OTD?

Jen - hope you are still getting all the positive symptoms and lines on your early tests. Not long now u til your OTD!

Pany - I saw on a different thread that your beta was positive, congratulations!!! Thrilled for you xx 

Merry Christmas ladies, hope you all have a special day tomorrow! Xx


----------



## jend0906

Pany - yay so glad you got your bfp!!! Congrats! I've not had beta done yet, having it done Friday x


----------



## pookiepoo

Thank you so much Jen and flash!

Wish you both and all the other ladies a lovely Christmas.


----------



## sunset365

Hello all

I'm usually over in the single ladies forum but it's so quiet there I thought if pop over here! 

I had my FET on 12/12 (thawed 6, transferred 2 blastocysts) and got a BFP on Sat 20/12. Couldn't quite believe it (i did the test a day early as I thought I was getting my period when I saw spotting) as its my first FET and I'm 42. 

Had 2 betas and progesterone levels tested due to spotting - 127 on 14dp5dt and 356 2 days later. Progesterone was low on first test so am on injections now (OUCH) and spotting has stopped. 

Anyway I wanted to say hi to everyone who had FETs around the same time and keeping fingers crossed for more BFPs. 

Sunset


----------



## jend0906

Hi Sunset, lovely to see you here. I too am a single lady after leaving my husband last year and was just not prepared to put treatment on hold.

Congrats on the bfp and rising beta hcg's. Injections aren't nice, I'm on clexane, but hope they're not causing you too much hassle! Glad the spotting has stopped, hope it stays that way now.


----------



## Pagey J

Hi ladies,

I'm feeling a little bit down beat today. I've been having AF type pains since transfer last Tuesday. This afternoon I started spotting which is how my period usually starts. My mind is in overdrive my first OTD is Friday.

X


----------



## Flash18

Hi Pagey,

I feel exactly the same. OTD is Wednesday for me. I had v v mild spotting last Tues and Wed and mild cramps. Since then, tender breasts and blue veins that seem to be new, although it could just be the cyclogest playing a cruel joke. Yesterday and today, I have a horrible feeling that it hasn't worked because I am experiencing the same cramps that I usually get a few days before AF. 

I go from being certain that it has worked to being so sad and thinking it has failed again. It is the worst and I really do sympathise with you. Unfortunately , we will have to take it day by day. Try to stay busy and try to let the negative thoughts wash away, easier said than done I know but worth a try.

Big love x


----------



## Pagey J

Hi Flash, 

Thank you for the kind words and wishing you all the luck for Wednesday.
It's very hard to keep focused I just want to go to the loo every 5 minutes to check if it's getting worse. 

I said to my hubby if this one isn't meant to be at least we could enjoy the main parts of Christmas.

Xx


----------



## jend0906

Pagey and Flash - I know how utterly awful this 2ww is and your mind is analysing everything. Not much longer to go now. I have had cramps/pains since my bfp (I did test early at 6/7dp5dt!) and had some very mild spotting over the next couple of days after that. These cramps don't necessarily mean a bfn, in fact on my bfn cycle, I had no spotting or cramps.

Good luck for testing this week ladies


----------



## Pagey J

Morning ladies,

Well unfortunately the bleed became quite heavy this morning so I'm out 
So gutted but glad I had Christmas in my pupo bubble.

Wishing all those with your BFP a happy healthy pregnancy. 

Love to all x


----------



## Flash18

Oh Pagey,

I'm so sorry to hear this. Are you sure it isn't just late implantation bleeding? Perhaps ring your clinic to ask for advice. Thinking of you hun and sending gentle hugs! xxx


----------



## patbaz

Pagey I am so sorry huni. It's such a crappy thing to happen especially at this time of year. Take care of yourself huni x


----------



## jend0906

Pagey - so sorry hun. Bleeding doesn't necessarily mean it's over though, my clinic would advise to still test on otd just in case.


----------



## Flash18

Hi ladies,

Had my beta today and my level is 208.......I'm pregnant, can't quite believe it! My husband and I are thrilled!

Here's wishing you all a very happy new year!

Big love x


----------



## jend0906

Fantastic news Flash, huge congrats!!


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations flash. I hope you have a happy healthy 9 months x


----------

